# $200 Rebate on S3 Coming May 27



## 483

Looks like the S3 is going to drop into the very affordable range here real quickly. TiVo is set to launch a $200 rebate on May 27th as part of a Fathers Day campaign.

I will certainly be adding that second S3 to the home!

If you thinking about a purchase you may want to hold off a week.

Thanks TiVo :up:

Rebate Link


----------



## jmace57

Nice find Gator!

Jim


----------



## flipit

Interesting that the rebate form mentions "DVD products" four times.

1. "New TiVo service* or TiVo PlusTM service* (on DVD products) activation required between 5/27/07 and 7/16/07..."
2. "Valid only for new, TiVo Series3 Digital Video Recorders (including designated DVD products) purchased from an authorized TiVo retailer."
3. "To receive rebate, mail completed Rebate Form (available at www.tivo.com/rebate) dated receipt for any eligible TiVo Series3 DVR or DVD product purchase..."
4. "Limit one rebate per eligible TiVo Series3 Digital Video Recorder and
DVD product."

Is it possible TiVo will soon launch a Series 3 with DVD?


----------



## snathanb

Sweet! 2nd S3 for the bedroom on May 27th!


----------



## jrrpd34

Would Costco be considered an "authorized retailer"?


----------



## bkdtv

I guess we can't take advantage of MSD pricing with this coupon, since it requires a one-year service plan?


----------



## snathanb

bkdtv said:


> I guess we can't take advantage of MSD pricing with this coupon, since it requires a one-year service plan?


The exact same wording was on my S2 rebate in December 06, and its on MSD pricing with my other S3 being my primary.

I think they charge back your credit card for the rebate amount if you cancel with 1 year.


----------



## snathanb

jrrpd34 said:


> Would Costco be considered an "authorized retailer"?


pretty sure they are, but I'll let others speak up


----------



## lawilson2

I wonder if you can transfer current service on a S2 to a new S3 and still qualify for a rebate (I doubt it, but doesn't hurt to ask.  ). I know that you can transfer the service regardless, but saving $200 would be cool.


----------



## rainwater

lawilson2 said:


> I wonder if you can transfer current service on a S2 to a new S3 and still qualify for a rebate (I doubt it, but doesn't hurt to ask.  ). I know that you can transfer the service regardless, but saving $200 would be cool.


Its only for new activations so it will not work.


----------



## jtlytle

flipit said:


> Interesting that the rebate form mentions "DVD products" four times.
> 
> Is it possible TiVo will soon launch a Series 3 with DVD?


Hope it's HD-DVD Writer!!


----------



## Justin Thyme

If they mirror what they did on the Series 2, they will do a player only DVD bundle first. Toshiba is the most likely since they are a past partner and use the same BCM chip for playing MPEG2 HD streams.

Wow. Costco looks like a safe bet for a $399 Series3. 

I wouldn't put it past CircuitCity or Compusa to jack up the retail for those days and give you the $200 rebate off of say $749, pocketing 3/4 of the rebate.


----------



## Espo

lawilson2 said:


> I wonder if you can transfer current service on a S2 to a new S3 and still qualify for a rebate (I doubt it, but doesn't hurt to ask.  ). I know that you can transfer the service regardless, but saving $200 would be cool.


I don't see why this transfer will disqualify you for the rebate. I interpret the "at least 1 year sub" requirement as you need to have some sub on it - which lifetime definitely is. This is what I plan on doing with my S2 - can we assume they are still honoring transfers or is it a luck of the draw?


----------



## 1283

flipit said:


> Is it possible TiVo will soon launch a Series 3 with DVD?


Don't think so. The rebate form is just copied and edited (incompletely) from a previous rebate form.


----------



## 1283

bkdtv said:


> I guess we can't take advantage of MSD pricing with this coupon, since it requires a one-year service plan?


MSD also has a minimum of 1-year service commitment. Works fine with the rebate.


----------



## 1283

Espo said:


> I don't see why this transfer will disqualify you for the rebate.


It has to be a *new* activation.


----------



## jboy

Sure. Great. I just ordered my S3 earlier this week and it is being shipped right now! My timing sucks.....


----------



## Espo

c3 said:


> It has to be a *new* activation.


I think your mistaken. If you read the rules carefully, it says 1 year sub required for NEW customers & the S3 has to be NEW (not used). Nowhere does it say "not eligible for existing customers". This would be consistent with Tivo's previous rebates (which I have received without problems).


----------



## funtoupgrade

Send it back - you have 30 days.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Espo said:


> I think your mistaken. If you read the rules carefully, it says 1 year sub required for NEW customers & the S3 has to be NEW (not used). Nowhere does it say "not eligible for existing customers". This would be consistent with Tivo's previous rebates (which I have received without problems).


No. Fine print point 3 says "New Service activation" required. Which is indeed the same as previous rebates, but not what you're saying.


----------



## brianlees

OK, I'm stupid. Does this rebate work in the community store here? I may jump!!!!


----------



## 1283

Espo said:


> I think your mistaken. If you read the rules carefully, it says 1 year sub required for NEW customers & the S3 has to be NEW (not used). Nowhere does it say "not eligible for existing customers". This would be consistent with Tivo's previous rebates (which I have received without problems).


Huh? The rebate has nothing to do with new/existing customer. The rebate terms don't say that, and I did not say that. As long as it's a *new* service, rebate works fine. *Transfer* of service is not eligible for the rebate.


----------



## Dreamin

From the Tivo page on costco website:


> Shipping & Terms
> This item is covered by Costco's guarantee to refund your purchase price if you are not completely satisfied. Costco's guarantee applies, even though this item may not be covered by the manufacturer's warranty, *because Costco is not an "authorized" dealer of the merchandise*.


http://www.costco.com/Browse/Product.aspx?Prodid=11179878&whse=BC&topnav=&browse=&s=1


----------



## supasta

IIRC any retailer that sells a TiVo for less than the MSRP becomes "unauthorized".
"Authorized" retailers sell at the set MSRP.


----------



## byrne

Espo said:


> I think your mistaken. If you read the rules carefully, it says 1 year sub required for NEW customers & the S3 has to be NEW (not used). Nowhere does it say "not eligible for existing customers". This would be consistent with Tivo's previous rebates (which I have received without problems).


(3) New TiVo service* or TiVo PlusTM service* (on DVD products) activation required between 5/27/07 and 7/16/07,
inclusive, and must be active for at least 30 days (beyond TiVo trial period) in order to be eligible for rebate. TiVo service or TiVo Plus service must also be active at the time of rebate processing to be eligible for rebate. TiVo Basic service not eligible for rebate.

Also it isn't 1 year sub required. It is 30 days sub required plus time until you get the rebate (10 - 12 weeks total). 1 year sub is required to avoid early termination fees (these apply to everyone getting a new subscripition).


----------



## TomRaz

So any retailer that sells below MSRP is unathorized. So if we shop around and get the Tivo Series 3 after discount for around the same price after the $200 what is the point of the rebate ?


----------



## Espo

byrne said:


> (3) New TiVo service* or TiVo PlusTM service* (on DVD products) activation required between 5/27/07 and 7/16/07,
> inclusive, and must be active for at least 30 days (beyond TiVo trial period) in order to be eligible for rebate. TiVo service or TiVo Plus service must also be active at the time of rebate processing to be eligible for rebate. TiVo Basic service not eligible for rebate.
> 
> Also it isn't 1 year sub required. It is 30 days sub required plus time until you get the rebate (10 - 12 weeks total). 1 year sub is required to avoid early termination fees (these apply to everyone getting a new subscripition).


You might be right. I read it as "if it's a new sub, must be activated between these dates". I also could have sworn I received rebates on extra Tivos, but admittedly, I could be confusing it with DTV Tivo rebates - I have purchased over a dozen units between DTV & regular Tivos for family & friends. It would be much clearer if it just stated "not good for existing customers" like so many other offers do.


----------



## lessd

TomRaz said:


> So any retailer that sells below MSRP is unathorized. So if we shop around and get the Tivo Series 3 after discount for around the same price after the $200 what is the point of the rebate ?


The price you pay has no barring on getting the rebate, I have purchased many Series 2s (for myself and friends) at Amazon.com and paid less than MSP and had no problem getting the rebate. I have xfered lifetime Sub to a Series 2 DT when they first came out and still got the rebate on the DT TiVo without problem.

You must have a properly dated receipt, the TiVo better not have had service on it before the date of the store receipt and the service must be on the TiVo when they go to cut the check.


----------



## jrrpd34

So Costco is not an authorized retailer!!! Darnit.....Oh well may still be a good deal with their warranty...


----------



## supasta

dianebrat said:


> What in this thread makes you think Costco isn't an authorized retailer?


The fact that Costo says that it is not on the S3 page on it's website. 

(SEE POST #23 ABOVE)


----------



## 1283

Espo said:


> It would be much clearer if it just stated "not good for existing customers" like so many other offers do.


Existing customers *ARE* eligible for the rebate.


----------



## A J Ricaud

"What in this thread makes you think Costco isn't an authorized retailer? 
(other then the one poster insisting selling at less then MSRP makes a reseller unauthorized, which BTW has yet to be proven)"

Take a look at post #23, above.


----------



## Espo

lessd said:


> The price you pay has no barring on getting the rebate, I have purchased many Series 2s (for myself and friends) at Amazon.com and paid less than MSP and had no problem getting the rebate. I have xfered lifetime Sub to a Series 2 DT when they first came out and still got the rebate on the DT TiVo without problem.
> 
> You must have a properly dated receipt, the TiVo better not have had service on it before the date of the store receipt and the service must be on the TiVo when they go to cut the check.


This backs up my previous statement on rebate eligibility for Lifetime transfers. Also, I've had luck with both BestBuy & CC price-matching Costco's price. They are authorized sellers.


----------



## BlackBetty

In the past TiVo rebates have been rebates on service activations. I've bought about a dozen TiVo's (for family and friends) and always shopped around for the cheapest price on the tivo itself. Never have I had a rebate reject due to buying the tivo for to low a price.

The majority of the TiVo's I bought in the past were from Amazon.com because they had the lowest prices and no shipping fee's. TiVo honored every rebate. S3 is $606 at amazon.com . Hopefully amazon doesn't raise the price $200 during this promotion.

This has got me very eager to buy an S3 now. I was on the fence at $599. At $399, I think I would have to jump off that fence!

I think I'll have to talk my parents into an S3 also.


----------



## bilbo

TomRaz said:


> So any retailer that sells below MSRP is unathorized. So if we shop around and get the Tivo Series 3 after discount for around the same price after the $200 what is the point of the rebate ?


Amazon is an authorized reseller. They are currently selling the Series3 for $606.95. I doubt they will raise the price because Amazon knows that about $600 is a good price to sell the Series3 at (because they are probably buying it for $500).

I doubt Tivo would decline a rebate because you bought the unit from Costco. I could be wrong however. I'm sure someone from these message boards has bought a unit from Costco and gotten a rebate from Tivo. Otherwise you would be paying the rebate amount for the Costco warranty.

http://www.tivo.com/2.4.asp

http://www.amazon.com/TiVo-Series3-..._15/102-2525870-7969750?ie=UTF8&s=electronics


----------



## Maxnl

If you look at the current tivos at costco.com, you will see they link to the current rebate, which also says only authorized resellers.
Costco only says they aren't authorized in that they can extend the return past the manufactures date requirement for returns.


----------



## NOD

I still don't see how one from the TCF store wouldn't qualify for this rebate.


----------



## snathanb

I bought a S2 from TCF and got the $150 rebate in December.

But if people are REALLY concerned... just go down to circuit city and buy one. Make a copy of the receipt, then turn around in return it. Use that receipt to file the rebate. It doesn't identify the particular unit you have.

I plan on buying my new S3 next Sunday from the TCF store, as long as they don't bump the price between now and then.


----------



## TomRaz

With many rebate forms they actually mention which stores do not qualify on the actual form. 

I can't remember this much discussion before a rebate period begins


----------



## CrispyCritter

Espo said:


> It would be much clearer if it just stated "not good for existing customers" like so many other offers do.


But it doesn't say or imply that at all! You're still evidently confusing account and activation. Any customer can have multiple new activations on their account. What's being forbidden is a transfer of service from an old TiVo (eg, finishing up a 3-year commitment that you have on a present TiVo).


----------



## Espo

CrispyCritter said:


> But it doesn't say or imply that at all! You're still evidently confusing account and activation. Any customer can have multiple new activations on their account. What's being forbidden is a transfer of service from an old TiVo (eg, finishing up a 3-year commitment that you have on a present TiVo).


I stated this because some were falsely claiming this were true. Lawilson2 in post #9 was trying to transfer his lifetime from an S2 to a S3 AND possibly get the rebate. I realize transfers are officially over, but many people have reported being able to still do it (hence my luck of the draw comment). Also, people have confirmed my thought that you can redeem a rebate when doing such a transfer. That's the extent of my point. No confusion here.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Espo said:


> I stated this because some were falsely claiming this were true. Lawilson2 in post #9 was trying to transfer his lifetime from an S2 to a S3 AND possibly get the rebate. I realize transfers are officially over, but many people have reported being able to still do it (hence my luck of the draw comment). Also, people have confirmed my thought that you can redeem a rebate when doing such a transfer. That's the extent of my point. No confusion here.


I see lots of confusion on your part:
1. Post #9 does not mention lifetime at all. You can transfer service (but not lifetime service) between TiVo's at your convenience: I believe it's "Change service number" under Manage Your Account at tivo.com. There is no lifetime involved at all.
2. Your post #13 is flat out wrong. A transfer of service *does* disqualify you from the rebate, because the rebate requires a new service activation.
3. Your post #18 is very mixed up. The rebate at no time says anything specifically about NEW customers. There is no distinction between new customers and old customers, despite your attempt at distinguishing between them.
4. Your post #27 is also confused. It might be clearer if it said "Not good for existing customers", but it would be a very different rebate. The language of this rebate is perfectly fine for existing customers.


----------



## 1283

Each TiVo service has an activation date, which you can check by logging into your TiVo account (under DVR preferences). When you transfer the service to another unit, the original service activation date does not change. One of my S3s has activation date of December *2000*. If that service activation date is before the hardware purchase date on the receipt, your rebate will be denied -- *guaranteed*.


----------



## lawilson2

Espo said:


> I stated this because some were falsely claiming this were true. Lawilson2 in post #9 was trying to transfer his lifetime from an S2 to a S3 AND possibly get the rebate. I realize transfers are officially over, but many people have reported being able to still do it (hence my luck of the draw comment). Also, people have confirmed my thought that you can redeem a rebate when doing such a transfer. That's the extent of my point. No confusion here.


I don't have lifetime at all. I pre-paid a year at 12.95/month for my S2. When I last talked to Tivo on the phone (a guy from the exec dept, not CS), they told me that if I was to get a S3 in the future that I could just transfer that remaining time to it. So I will call them on that if I ever decide to get another one.


----------



## 1283

lawilson2 said:


> if I was to get a S3 in the future that I could just transfer that remaining time to it.


You can, but that would not be eligible for the rebate. In your case, just get a new subscription with rebate, if you want to upgrade to the S3.


----------



## rainwater

lawilson2 said:


> I don't have lifetime at all. I pre-paid a year at 12.95/month for my S2. When I last talked to Tivo on the phone (a guy from the exec dept, not CS), they told me that if I was to get a S3 in the future that I could just transfer that remaining time to it. So I will call them on that if I ever decide to get another one.


You can log into your account on Tivo.com and transfer it yourself (much easier than talking to TiVo CS ). But like was said earlier, you will not be eligible for the rebate that way.

It would save you money to start new service on the S3 and wait until the end of the year contract on your S2 to cancel it. Because even if this was your first month on the contract, $12.95 * 12 months is still less than $200. So you would technically still save some money, just not all of the $200. This of course assumes you are on a one year contract and not a 3 year contract.


----------



## lafos

rainwater said:


> It would save you money to start new service on the S3 and wait until the end of the year contract on your S2 to cancel it. Because even if this was your first month on the contract, $12.95 * 12 months is still less than $200. So you would technically still save some money, just not all of the $200. This of course assumes you are on a one year contract and not a 3 year contract.


If he has a $12.95/month contract, then he should be able to add the S3 for $6.95/month, so a year would only be ~$84


----------



## rdrrepair

********* said:


> Looks like the S3 is going to drop into the very affordable range here real quickly. TiVo is set to launch a $200 rebate on May 27th as part of a Fathers Day campaign.
> 
> Rebate Link


Looks like the People at DVRupgrade.com has decided to get as many people to pre-ordering these as possible.

Look at this added line: :up:

_Since we are expecting significant demand for units during this time-frame, you may want to consider ordering a unit now and have us hold onto it, so that you are eligible for the rebate when the time comes. To do so, simply place your order using the coupon code: S3REBATE during checkout. We'll ensure that your credit card is not charged until the orders are processed and you will receive all the necessary documentation to quickly process your rebate with TiVo._

Direct Link to Rebate form.
http://www.dvrupgrade.com/rebate/rebate_june.pdf

If you want to pre-order from DVR upgrade use the link above in *********'s quote.


----------



## Doh

Didn't they suggest the S3 lite would be out mid-2007? I wonder how this fits in with that.


----------



## HIHZia

jboy said:


> Sure. Great. I just ordered my S3 earlier this week and it is being shipped right now! My timing sucks.....


 you and me both.


----------



## CrispyCritter

I haven't seen any reports that the S3 lite will be out by mid-2007. Given what I heard on the conference call, they'll have to work very hard to get it out for Christmas.


----------



## GooberMan

I have a gift card for lifetime service that I bought on Ebay in preparation for buying the Series 3 when the price became right. With this rebate, the price is becoming right. Would I have any trouble qualifying for the rebate if I use this lifetime service gift card?


----------



## budgreen

jboy said:


> Sure. Great. I just ordered my S3 earlier this week and it is being shipped right now! My timing sucks.....


I just received mine this past weekend from the Tivo Community Store. I waited and waited, then pulled the trigger at just the wrong time. It's hooked up, but I still haven't activated service on it.

Is there *any* way to take advantage of the rebate?


----------



## snathanb

budgreen said:


> I just received mine this past weekend from the Tivo Community Store. I waited and waited, then pulled the trigger at just the wrong time. It's hooked up, but I still haven't activated service on it.
> 
> Is there *any* way to take advantage of the rebate?


Go to Circuit City on May 27. Buy S3. Don't open it. Photocopy receipt. Return unopened S3 to Circuit City. Activate the one you bought from TCS. Submit rebate using CC receipt with valid date. Get rebate.

The Circuity City receipt will not have anything that identifies your particular S3, nor will the rebate processor check to see if you returned it. They just check to make sure that the Tivo you are claiming the rebate on is on a valid new account with service.


----------



## budgreen

snathanb said:


> Go to Circuit City on May 27. Buy S3. Don't open it. Photocopy receipt. Return unopened S3 to Circuit City. Activate the one you bought from TCS. Submit rebate using CC receipt with valid date. Get rebate.
> 
> The Circuity City receipt will not have anything that identifies your particular S3, nor will the rebate processor check to see if you returned it. They just check to make sure that the Tivo you are claiming the rebate on is on a valid new account with service.


So, if I get this straight....activation cannot happen before 5/27 since the rebate form requires the 15 digit service #.

Does it have to be a "valid new account" or can it be used on a second unit, with the transfer of MSD from an existing S2 to the new S3?


----------



## 1283

budgreen said:


> with the transfer of MSD from an existing S2 to the new S3?


no


----------



## snathanb

budgreen said:


> So, if I get this straight....activation cannot happen before 5/27 since the rebate form requires the 15 digit service #.
> 
> Does it have to be a "valid new account" or can it be used on a second unit, with the transfer of MSD from an existing S2 to the new S3?


Activation date and purchase date need to be during the rebate period.

Needs to be a new activation of a new account.

The point of giving you a rebate is that they are generating NEW revenue. If you are just transfering service from another box, there is no new revenue for TIVO, so no rebate.


----------



## davezatz

CrispyCritter said:


> I haven't seen any reports that the S3 lite will be out by mid-2007. Given what I heard on the conference call, they'll have to work very hard to get it out for Christmas.


Yah, I'm in agreement.

----

I think the rebate is testing the waters (hence the short time frame) and historically, people don't buy as much of this stuff in the summer - everyone is outdoors or off on vacation.

I do expect Amazon to raise their price by about 100 once the rebate is live. I just don't think TiVo is ready to sell these under $500.


----------



## coreyhrpr

I had a S2 for years, paid monthly

Last year, purchased the S3 @ $800 from bestbuy
Transferred my activation over to the S3 and am still paying $12.99 monthly

They should hook up old members with the rebate who supported the S3 at the original price, which helped through word of mouth spread how great the box was.

Guess that wont be the case though


----------



## GooberMan

I have a gift card for lifetime service that I bought on Ebay in preparation for buying the Series 3 when the price became right. With this rebate, the price is becoming right. Would I have any trouble qualifying for the rebate if I use this lifetime service gift card?


----------



## 1283

GooberMan said:


> Would I have any trouble qualifying for the rebate if I use this lifetime service gift card?


No. Any new paid subscription is valid.


----------



## ZildjianKX

Interesting deal. I'm still within my 30 days from the $499 deal with a free wireless adapter.

I don't think I'm going to bother with the return and repurchase though, shipping back + going through the cable card install + losing shows on my DVR + resetup in general would be too much of a pain in the ass to save about $100.


----------



## Alan Gordon

I have a one-tuner Series 2 TiVo that is fixing to run out on it's 1-year pre-paid service in August. I was planning on getting a TiVo Series 3 in August before the subscription ran out, but with this $200 off deal, I think I will go ahead and bite next month before the rebate ends.

This unit will be used strictly for OTA (as I'm with DirecTV) will be used strictly for digital locals on a SDTV. Later this year, I will be getting a 2nd Series 3 to go on a HDTV for OTA (and relegate the HR20 I'll have to get for "national HD channels").

My question is this, I know someone has already said that Amazon is a "authorized" dealer, but can anyone post a link where this is said for verification as Amazon would be my 2nd choice for purchase (but the 1st is way higher). Also, how about "TiVo Community Store?" Is it authorized?

~Alan


----------



## jboy

budgreen said:


> I just received mine this past weekend from the Tivo Community Store. I waited and waited, then pulled the trigger at just the wrong time. It's hooked up, but I still haven't activated service on it.
> 
> Is there *any* way to take advantage of the rebate?


Since mine is still in transit I am tempted to just refuse the package and send it back to Amazon.com.


----------



## chuvak

c3 said:


> No. Any new paid subscription is valid.


A lifetime subscription card is paid for, so why wouldn't it work? It's a new service activation, which has been prepaid. So why do you so that it wouldn't work?


----------



## bilbo

chuvak said:


> A lifetime subscription card is paid for, so why wouldn't it work? It's a new service activation, which has been prepaid. So why do you so that it wouldn't work?


Gooberman asked if he would have trouble, and c3 said no.

So I think c3 was sayinn it would work.


----------



## 1283

bilbo said:


> So I think c3 was sayinn it would work.


correct


----------



## lessd

GooberMan said:


> I have a gift card for lifetime service that I bought on Ebay in preparation for buying the Series 3 when the price became right. With this rebate, the price is becoming right. Would I have any trouble qualifying for the rebate if I use this lifetime service gift card?


No problem as it would be a new activation (if the gift card has not expired)


----------



## chuvak

lessd said:


> No problem as it would be a new activation (if the gift card has not expired)


Sorry, just was re reading so i'm editing. So consensus is that it will work then, but might be a more difficult process.


----------



## sfhub

ZildjianKX said:


> Interesting deal. I'm still within my 30 days from the $499 deal with a free wireless adapter.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to bother with the return and repurchase though, shipping back + going through the cable card install + losing shows on my DVR + resetup in general would be too much of a pain in the ass to save about $100.


Depends on your situation. The new S3 rebate deal can be used with MSD while the one you are talking about could only qualify other units for MSD. The new S3 deal allows you to choose the retailer, which may offer further discounts.


----------



## fareal

ZildjianKX said:


> Interesting deal. I'm still within my 30 days from the $499 deal with a free wireless adapter.
> 
> I don't think I'm going to bother with the return and repurchase though, shipping back + going through the cable card install + losing shows on my DVR + resetup in general would be too much of a pain in the ass to save about $100.


Interesting idea. I'm also within my 30 day period. And I'd save around $150 since in California I paid tax on full retail value.


----------



## ChuckyBox

snathanb said:


> Activation date and purchase date need to be during the rebate period.


No. The unit must be purchased by June 16, but you have until July 16 to activate.


----------



## ZildjianKX

fareal said:


> Interesting idea. I'm also within my 30 day period. And I'd save around $150 since in California I paid tax on full retail value.


I'm in California too, but we'd get screwed on the shipping and handling shipping it back + they might charge us a fee for the initial free shipping.


----------



## HIHZia

I ordered mine from the TCF store and just e-mailed them to see if the could delay my order until the 27th.

We'll see.


----------



## fareal

ZildjianKX said:


> I'm in California too, but we'd get screwed on the shipping and handling shipping it back + they might charge us a fee for the initial free shipping.


I doubt we'd be charged a fee for the initial FREE shipping of the TiVo box from TiVo to us. Shipping to return it should cost around $15 via Fedex. I just looked at my receipt and I paid $66 tax, so $565 total for the S3. I just confirmed that Amazon won't charge us tax and shipping is free. So $607 - $200 rebate from Amazon.

$565 old price
$407 new price
$15 to return old unit
=$143 savings

My only question is how the process will work in regards to canceling my 3-year prepaid TiVo account? I know I can use the 30 day guarantee and get a full refund, but are there any restrictions preventing me from signing up again for the $299 3-year prepaid plan so quickly?

I'm still leaning towards not going through this process, but the $143 additional savings is a nice chunk of change so I haven't completely ruled it out yet. Plus we're dealing with a rebate and we'd have to wait a bit to actually see the savings.. and deal with the hassle of returning, setting up the new unit etc.

EDIT: Just remembered we got the free wireless adapter with the $499 deal. I don't use it but its probably worth about $40 on eBay.


----------



## simonkodousek

Great find! I'll hopefully get one next week!

~Simon


----------



## bp888

First time poster, long time lurker.

I'm thinking of taking advantage of the $200 rebate offer and appropriately enough per the rebate offer gifting my dad with an S3 TiVo. He currently has two S2 TiVos, one with a lifetime subscription plan, and a second unit with a $6.95 monthly subscription. I've read and re-read the T&C's of the rebate and still have the following questions:

1. I'm planning to buy the S3 from Amazon. The consensus here appears to be that transferring his lifetime service will not work in applying for the rebate. Does he qualify to add the S3 at $6.95/month and would the S3 purchase qualify for the $200 rebate?

2. Who applies for the rebate, me or my dad?

TIA.


----------



## Ziggy86

I just got an e-mail response from Tivo they told me Costco IS an Authorized Tivo dealer.

Steven


----------



## ohmark

If I just want to take advantage of the low Amazon price, without worrying about the rebate, can I transfer lifetime on a Series 2 (with a previous transfer from a series 1) to a 3? If so, is this by official policy, or do I have to make some sort of special request? Has anybody done this? Thanks.


----------



## davezatz

Ziggy86 said:


> I just got an e-mail response from Tivo they told me Costco IS an Authorized Tivo dealer.


An email response from who?


----------



## Ziggy86

The e-mail came from their retail sales department.


----------



## Ziggy86

You can buy a lifetime service subscription on ebay?

What is Tivo s3 lite?


----------



## GooberMan

Ziggy86 said:


> You can buy a lifetime service subscription on ebay?
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Sure you can. It's an unused gift card.


----------



## TomJHansen

I bought a S2 a few years ago from Costco and had no problem with the rebate - I plan to do the same with this rebate.


----------



## 1283

Ziggy86 said:


> You can buy a lifetime service subscription on ebay?


For $750, I wouldn't.


----------



## GooberMan

Does anyone know how I could get a one-day pass for Costco cheaply? I'm not a Costco member and the nearest one to me is 2 hours away, but it seems they would be the best place to purchase the S3.


----------



## fareal

GooberMan said:


> Does anyone know how I could get a one-day pass for Costco cheaply? I'm not a Costco member and the nearest one to me is 2 hours away, but it seems they would be the best place to purchase the S3.


Are they the best? Why not http://www.amazon.com which in my state doesn't charge tax and also has free shipping.


----------



## GooberMan

Free shipping is slow.  I'm going on vacation June 8th and wanted to get it in hand before then (I won't be back until after the rebate period is over). I can't guarantee that if I have it shipped.


----------



## Ziggy86

Plus Costco great customer satisfaction guarantee.


----------



## GooberMan

Ziggy86 said:


> Plus Costco great customer satisfaction guarantee.


Exactly. Just too bad I'm not a member.


----------



## BlackBetty

ohmark said:


> If I just want to take advantage of the low Amazon price, without worrying about the rebate, can I transfer lifetime on a Series 2 (with a previous transfer from a series 1) to a 3? If so, is this by official policy, or do I have to make some sort of special request? Has anybody done this? Thanks.


am I missing something? Why do people think they maybe able to transfer lifetime service?


----------



## Ziggy86

I don't understand why people are thinking that too. I thought the special to transfer your lifetime service passed a while ago.


----------



## TexasAg

Ziggy86 said:


> I don't understand why people are thinking that too. I thought the special to transfer your lifetime service pass a while ago.


Some folks have gotten lucky by gettting a CSR to allow it after the time period passed, I think.


----------



## ohmark

TexasAg said:


> Some folks have gotten lucky by gettting a CSR to allow it after the time period passed, I think.


Why wouldn't the CSR/Tivo allow it? They sell another HD box. They pick up another $199 transfer fee and maybe they pick up another new subscriber (the person to whom I give or sell my Series 2 box). All to somebody who would otherwise opt for the Comcast pretend Tivo.


----------



## 1283

ohmark said:


> Why wouldn't the CSR/Tivo allow it?


Because lifetime subscriptions cost TiVo money in the long run.


----------



## ohmark

c3 said:


> Because lifetime subscriptions cost TiVo money in the long run.


In fact, in the situation I'm talking about, it only earns them money; it costs them exactly $0, whether in the long run or short run.


----------



## TexasAg

ohmark said:


> Why wouldn't the CSR/Tivo allow it? They sell another HD box.


Which may earn Tivo some money. We aren't sure of the exact amount Tivo earns on the sale of the box, but it isn't a whole lot.



ohmark said:


> They pick up another $199 transfer fee


Again, this earns Tivo some money, but not much. It's the equivalent of about 10 months of service. This means Tivo loses money after 10 months (since Tivo would ordinarily receive money after those 10 months for a regular non-lifetime subscription).



ohmark said:


> and maybe they pick up another new subscriber (the person to whom I give or sell my Series 2 box).


You technically can't transfer the one-year service to someone else. If you want to sell/give it to someone, the box needs to stay on your account. The box can't be transferred to someone else's account and keep the free service. This means you get charged if you forget to cancel service on that box when the year is up.



ohmark said:


> In fact, in the situation I'm talking about, it only earns them money; it costs them exactly $0, whether in the long run or short run.


I'm not real sure about your grasp of what it costs Tivo to do.


----------



## ohmark

TexasAg said:


> Again, this earns Tivo some money, but not much. It's the equivalent of about 10 months of service. This means Tivo loses money after 10 months (since Tivo would ordinarily receive money after those 10 months for a regular non-lifetime subscription).
> 
> You technically can't transfer the one-year service to someone else. If you want to sell/give it to someone, the box needs to stay on your account. The box can't be transferred to someone else's account and keep the free service. This means you get charged if you forget to cancel service on that box when the year is up.
> 
> I'm not real sure about your grasp of what it costs Tivo to do.


It's really pretty simple. Tivo either profits to the extent of the sale of an HD tivo box, a $199 transfer fee, and a new subscription on the old Tivo box, or it gets zero, zip, nada. It loses no money because the choice is either I keep my lifetime subscription on the Series 2 and keep my Comcast hd dvr, or Tivo allows me to transfer my lifetime service to a Series 3. If I transfer service to a Series 3, then the recipient of my Series 2 will undoubtedly buy a new subscription. So, by allowing the lifetime transfer, Tivo collects the profits on a new Series 3, a $199 transfer fee, and a new subscription on the Series 2. If the transfer isn't allowed, Tivo gets zero. Multiple the profits by the number of Tivo customers who would make the same choice. Zero profit versus a decent profit.


----------



## parzec

Oh no -- I think I hear the sound of Tivo Econ 101 know-it-alls starting to rev up their keyboards with anecdotal evidence of Tivo's cost of operations


----------



## wdwms

Ziggy86 said:


> I don't understand why people are thinking that too. I thought the special to transfer your lifetime service passed a while ago.


Did mine 2 weeks ago.. no questions asked... CSR was very nice and took care of everything..

transferred from an S1 (activated in March '00) to a S3..

-t


----------



## TexasAg

ohmark said:


> It's really pretty simple. Tivo either profits to the extent of the sale of an HD tivo box, a $199 transfer fee, and a new subscription on the old Tivo box, or it gets zero, zip, nada. It loses no money because the choice is either I keep my lifetime subscription on the Series 2 and keep my Comcast hd dvr, or Tivo allows me to transfer my lifetime service to a Series 3. If I transfer service to a Series 3, then the recipient of my Series 2 will undoubtedly buy a new subscription. So, by allowing the lifetime transfer, Tivo collects the profits on a new Series 3, a $199 transfer fee, and a new subscription on the Series 2. If the transfer isn't allowed, Tivo gets zero. Multiple the profits by the number of Tivo customers who would make the same choice. Zero profit versus a decent profit.


I have no interest in arguing about the many various situations where Tivo gets no money versus making some money. How about if Tivo gave the S3 away for free? That would attract some people to sign up for service who otherwise would not. If they agree to 10 years of service on the box, Tivo might make a profit. Zero profit versus a decent profit, after all. 

To be honest, you have no idea (or don't want to consider):
(a) how much (or likely little) Tivo makes on the sale of each S3 box;
(b) the fact that the overwhelming majority of Tivo's income is the monthly service charge;
(c) how Tivo didn't want to (and couldn't afford to) continue providing new lifetimes;
(d) how many or few people will continue to pay Tivo for service once the one-year free service expires (for example, I won't since I don't need it, so Tivo makes no money on a "new subscription on the Series 2" from me);
(e) Tivo will still get some $ (although small) from you if and when you get a Tivo Comcast box;
(f) how many people refuse to buy the S3 simply because they can't transfer lifetime (considering we're talking about people who drop $600-$800 on a DVR and who likely already pay a monthly charge to their cable company for the cable company DVR).

As it is right now, with this rebate, you can get the S3 for $400. Not bad considering it had been $800. With this, I'm sure Tivo will get quite a few more subscribers, even without the lifetime transfer option. Looks like a decent profit.


----------



## ohmark

TexasAg said:


> I have no interest in arguing about the many various situations where Tivo gets no money versus making some money. How about if Tivo gave the S3 away for free? That would attract some people to sign up for service who otherwise would not. If they agree to 10 years of service on the box, Tivo might make a profit. Zero profit versus a decent profit, after all.
> 
> To be honest, you have no idea (or don't want to consider):
> (a) how much (or likely little) Tivo makes on the sale of each S3 box;
> (b) the fact that the overwhelming majority of Tivo's income is the monthly service charge;
> (c) how Tivo didn't want to (and couldn't afford to) continue providing new lifetimes;
> (d) how many or few people will continue to pay Tivo for service once the one-year free service expires (for example, I won't since I don't need it, so Tivo makes no money on a "new subscription on the Series 2" from me);
> (e) Tivo will still get some $ (although small) from you if and when you get a Tivo Comcast box;
> (f) how many people refuse to buy the S3 simply because they can't transfer lifetime (considering we're talking about people who drop $600-$800 on a DVR and who likely already pay a monthly charge to their cable company for the cable company DVR).


1. Whatever Tivo makes on the sale of an S3, it's considerably more than zero.
2. I don't know what percentage of Tivo's income comes from monthly subscriptions, but I do know this: if I can't transer to an S3, than their monthly fees from me (and whoever would have acquired my S2) will be zero.
3. When the free year on the S2 expires, there indeed is the likely prospect of a new subscription. (or, in the alternative, just eliminate the free year).
4. I would guess that I am not particularly unusual in my decision-making in respect to Tivo. Allow me the transfer (and I'm hopeful after reading an above post) and I will reward Tivo by generating additional profits and fees. Don't allow it and I will make do with the Comcast dvr, with or without Tivo software.


----------



## TexasAg

ohmark said:


> 1. Whatever Tivo makes on the sale of an S3, it's considerably more than zero.
> 2. I don't know what percentage of Tivo's income comes from monthly subscriptions, but I do know this: if I can't transer to an S3, than their monthly fees from me (and whoever would have acquired my S2) will be zero.
> 3. When the free year on the S2 expires, there indeed is the likely prospect of a new subscription. (or, in the alternative, just eliminate the free year).
> 4. I would guess that I am not particularly unusual in my decision-making in respect to Tivo. Allow me the transfer (and I'm hopeful after reading an above post) and I will reward Tivo by generating additional profits and fees. Don't allow it and I will make do with the Comcast dvr, with or without Tivo software.


I honestly think you'd be here complaining about the price of the S3 (or something else) if you weren't here complaining about the lack of lifetime. You're a couple months late to that party. Nice thread hijack, though.


----------



## 1283

ohmark said:


> it costs them exactly $0, whether in the long run or short run.


That's not correct. Lifetime subscription is a liability after the first 4 years. The money lost by NOT having you as a customer may be more than offset by other customers signing up for monthly/prepaid service, rather than choosing the lifetime as an option.


----------



## BlackBetty

wdwms said:


> Did mine 2 weeks ago.. no questions asked... CSR was very nice and took care of everything..
> 
> transferred from an S1 (activated in March '00) to a S3..
> 
> -t


where did you buy the S3 from? Did you aleady have it in hand and then you called about transfering service? or were you buying it from TiVo and you asked at the point of purchase?


----------



## macrho

I have an S2 with lifetime on it (which I do not use), if I could transfer it to an S3 for $199 and purchase an S3 for $399, I'm happy with the $599 outlay for a TiVo. If not, my crappy Comcast DVR is good enough.


----------



## bilbo

tivo definitely got me to do the entire high definition upgrade. plasma hdtv ($1K), yamaha 7.1 receiver ($500), and five polk speakers and subwoofer ($700).

tivo probably made some amount of money selling my s3 to dell (and dell may or may not have made ending money selling it to me for about $525 in mid-december). if it weren't for the $199 transfer i probably would have waited 2 to 3 more years to get an hdtv. and tivo would have gotten zero money fromeither of my lifetimed s2's. now, tivo may get $7 per month in 2008, although all i do not have coaxial cable going into the 1-year tivo and am just using the tivo wireless-g connector to transfer programs from my other lifetimed s2 tivo. and of course i have another tivo wireless g adapter on the s3 ($45 at amazon). i'm assuming tivo sells these to amazon for a profit.



ohmark said:


> It's really pretty simple. Tivo either profits to the extent of the sale of an HD tivo box, a $199 transfer fee, and a new subscription on the old Tivo box, or it gets zero, zip, nada. It loses no money because the choice is either I keep my lifetime subscription on the Series 2 and keep my Comcast hd dvr, or Tivo allows me to transfer my lifetime service to a Series 3. If I transfer service to a Series 3, then the recipient of my Series 2 will undoubtedly buy a new subscription. So, by allowing the lifetime transfer, Tivo collects the profits on a new Series 3, a $199 transfer fee, and a new subscription on the Series 2. If the transfer isn't allowed, Tivo gets zero. Multiple the profits by the number of Tivo customers who would make the same choice. Zero profit versus a decent profit.


----------



## rcobourn

GooberMan said:


> Does anyone know how I could get a one-day pass for Costco cheaply? I'm not a Costco member and the nearest one to me is 2 hours away, but it seems they would be the best place to purchase the S3.


GooberMan, if you posted your location, you'd be more likely to find a local with a Costco membership who could help you out.


----------



## fred2

BlackBetty said:


> am I missing something? Why do people think they maybe able to transfer lifetime service?


Because they still do it or maybe I should say DID it - last week. I had called twice before getting the S3 and asked in "trial fashion" whether I could transfer my S2 Lifetime to a new S3 and both times was told NO.

I got the S3 and after 4 days (they come with a week of "free" service) decided to subscribe. I called and the CSR told me they could transfer my Lifetime to the S3 as a ONE_TIME option for $199 and give me a ONE YEAR subscription on the S2. So they do still do (or did it a week ago).

What I cannot answer if this is just totally dependent on the CSR or a more standard but unannounced policy.


----------



## osterber

ohmark said:


> 2. I don't know what percentage of Tivo's income comes from monthly subscriptions, but I do know this: if I can't transer to an S3, than their monthly fees from me (and whoever would have acquired my S2) will be zero.


Here is the fundamental flaw with how most people are arguing Tivo Econ 101. The fundamental problem here is your arrogant assumption that every single other customer or potential customer has the exact same buying behavior as you do.

I don't understand why Gulfstream sells their jets for so much. I would never buy a private jet for $5 million! Since my behavior represents the entire marketplace, that must mean that no person would ever purchase a private jet for $5 million.

-Rick


----------



## bidger

You're equating a private jet to a consumer electronic device? Hope you didn't hurt yourself with that stretch.


----------



## ohmark

osterber said:


> The fundamental problem here is your arrogant assumption
> -Rick


When you realize your argument doesn't hold water, it's time to start calling names.


----------



## lessd

fred2 said:


> Because they still do it or maybe I should say DID it - last week. I had called twice before getting the S3 and asked in "trial fashion" whether I could transfer my S2 Lifetime to a new S3 and both times was told NO.
> 
> I got the S3 and after 4 days (they come with a week of "free" service) decided to subscribe. I called and the CSR told me they could transfer my Lifetime to the S3 as a ONE_TIME option for $199 and give me a ONE YEAR subscription on the S2. So they do still do (or did it a week ago).
> 
> What I cannot answer if this is just totally dependent on the CSR or a more standard but unannounced policy.


After reading about people who did this Lifetime Xfer I got to a TiVo supervisor and pointed out the post in this form, after he read it he gave me a one time exception to do a lifetime Xfer if I got a Series 3 within 30 days, I did and the Xfer took place so it can be done. (this was at the end of April before i knew about the $200 rebate dam!!)


----------



## drhump

i can get a gulfstream for $5M? is that after a rebate?


----------



## buddhawood

lessd said:


> After reading about people who did this Lifetime Xfer I got to a TiVo supervisor and pointed out the post in this form, after he read it he gave me a one time exception to do a lifetime Xfer if I got a Series 3 within 30 days, I did and the Xfer took place so it can be done. (this was at the end of April before i knew about the $200 rebate dam!!)


I don't understand why everybody thinks that transfering lifetime to S3 unit will qualify for the rebate. It states it must be NEW service. A transfer is not new service. Just ask the people who got denied for the last round of rebates because they transfered service and didn't start NEW service.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335230&highlight=rebate+denied


----------



## osterber

bidger said:


> You're equating a private jet to a consumer electronic device? Hope you didn't hurt yourself with that stretch.


Hardly. I'm saying that many of the arguments and gripes posted here are centered around a crazy idea that "my" consumer perspective is 100% representative of 100% of consumers in the market. If "I" won't buy it at price X, then it means that _nobody_ will buy it at price X. It doesn't matter what the product is. It's even explicitly stated:



ohmark said:


> I would guess that I am not particularly unusual in my decision-making in respect to Tivo.


I will stand by my statement that the above statement is arrogant, i.e., "having or showing feelings of unwarranted importance out of overbearing pride".

-Rick


----------



## osterber

ohmark said:


> When you realize your argument doesn't hold water, it's time to start calling names.


Not calling you names. I'm saying your statement was arrogant. Different in my book.

-Rick


----------



## lessd

buddhawood said:


> I don't understand why everybody thinks that transfering lifetime to S3 unit will qualify for the rebate. It states it must be NEW service. A transfer is not new service. Just ask the people who got denied for the last round of rebates because they transfered service and didn't start NEW service.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=335230&highlight=rebate+denied


I got the rebate with a Series 2 DT lifetime Xfer (when they first came out) without problem and know many others that did also. The key is the date that shows for activation, if the date of activation shows up as being done before the rebate start date you are out of luck. When you do a transfer the unit you Xfer to shows up as being activated on the original date of the Lifetime Service you Xfered. My series 3 shows up as being activated in 2005 because that when i purchased the Lifetime Service for the TiVo I xfered from, (to my Series 3), so I could never get a rebate for that unit as there was no Series 3 in 2005.


----------



## ohmark

osterber said:


> Not calling you names. I'm saying your statement was arrogant. Different in my book.
> 
> -Rick


Even this is pathetic (As you say, I'm calling your opinion pathetic). If you recall my original comment, I didn't say I was representative, I said "I would guess that I am not particularly unusual in my decision-making in respect to Tivo." Does that language really strike you as "arrogant"? If it is, then I would guess you consider any opinions different than yours, arrogant.


----------



## GooberMan

rcobourn said:


> GooberMan, if you posted your location, you'd be more likely to find a local with a Costco membership who could help you out.


I'm in SC, but will probably be going to a Costco in Atlanta, GA. Anyone in Atlanta want to meet me at a Costco on Sunday?


----------



## Budget_HT

ohmark said:


> Even this is pathetic (As you say, I'm calling your opinion pathetic). If you recall my original comment, I didn't say I was representative, I said "I would guess that I am not particularly unusual in my decision-making in respect to Tivo." Does that language really strike you as "arrogant"? If it is, then I would guess you consider any opinions different than yours, arrogant.


I wish you guys would take this outside.


----------



## Adam1115

drhump said:


> i can get a gulfstream for $5M? is that after a rebate?


Does it include a S3??

Actually though I think you'd want DirecTV... hmmmm...


----------



## jcf168

ok, so i never post, but i would like to post my interpretation of this rebate

i have had a s2 since july '05, and paid 12.95 monthly for it.

if i go buy a s3 on sunday, then 'activate' it i would be signing myself into a 1/2/3 yr contract (preferably 2 to stay at the same monthly price) and therefore would be a new tivo activation under my existing account. in my opinion, this would qaulify for the rebate. ( i would also take my s2 off the plan)

now if i was theoretically attempting to keep my 12.95/month w/o contract and wanted to use that plan on the s3, i would not qualify for the $200 rebate

am i correct or entirely misled? i think there is confusion in this post about tivo activatation vs. account activation, or least in my reading thats what i've perceived...


----------



## ohmark

Budget_HT said:


> I wish you guys would take this outside.


I don't disagree with you. I just wish one could state their opinions here, without other folks needing to belittle them or their opinions. I don't mind honestly expressed disagreement, in fact I enjoy it. Sometimes other opinions change my mind. But why is it necessary to belittle others or their opinions? (Obviously, this comment is not directed to you.)


----------



## 1283

GooberMan said:


> I'm in SC, but will probably be going to a Costco in Atlanta, GA. Anyone in Atlanta want to meet me at a Costco on Sunday?


I believe the S3 is available online only for Costco.


----------



## GooberMan

c3 said:


> I believe the S3 is available online only for Costco.


Oh, I see. Well, that changes my plans. Amazon has a promotion to get one free month of Amazon Prime, with overnight shipping for $1.99, so I'll go that route instead.


----------



## GoHokies!

GooberMan said:


> Exactly. Just too bad I'm not a member.


This is probably smeeking like hell since I haven't read the last two pages, but I can't pass up the opportunity to say that it's worth buying the membership, spending $50 to save ~$100 and have the lifetime return option if it ever breaks sounds like a good deal to me. (not to mention you have the membership for a year to use for more online stuff or if you're traveling).

_Edit: Looks like I managed to look like I had half a clue - like I said, it may be worth your money to save even more. Even if the money works out the same you have an S3 that you can return at any time, and the opportunity to use that membership to get good deals for the next 12 months._


----------



## GoHokies!

ohmark said:


> I don't disagree with you. I just wish one could state their opinions here, without other folks needing to belittle them or their opinions. I don't mind honestly expressed disagreement, in fact I enjoy it. Sometimes other opinions change my mind. But why is it necessary to belittle others or their opinions? (Obviously, this comment is not directed to you.)


Let me break it down for you - you have 8 posts, probably all in this thread, and claim that you are representative of the entire market.

Even if you don't think of that as arrogant, can't you see how it can come off that way? There is a huge difference between saying a statement sounds arrogant and name calling and making a judgment about your personality based on one statement on an internet message board.

As far as the lifetime transfer goes, the point you are missing is the reason that the Product Lifetime is no longer sold. In the long run, it becomes a liability that (if the box lasts long enough) will end up costing Tivo more than the $199 fee + whatever profit they make off of the sale. Someone smarter than me will have to explain the mechanics of the accounting practices and the balance statement, but think of it as this: I sell a service that costs me $1 per subscription to provide for $5/month. Would it be economical for me to sell you a lifetime subscription for $100? If you use my service for less than 2 years, yes - I'm spending $4/,month * 24 months = $96, so I get a whole $4 profit. What if you last for 3 years? I spent $144 on you as a customer and only got $100 from you to provide it, so I would have been $44 richer if I had never had you as a customer.

What Tivo discovered is that Product Lifetime folks were hanging around a lot longer and they were taking a loss. When they recalculated what they would have to charge to not take a loss (using the more accurate "How long will people last" numbers) the price would have been so astronomically high that Tivo figured that nobody would pay it so they chose to stop offering it.

Welcome to the site, BTW - hopefully this helps. It's good to have disagreements and discussions, if you can keep the petty BS out of it.


----------



## inaka

I hate to hijack this argument and actually post something related to the thread, but I must say that I am counting the moments until this rebate takes effect.

I'll be placing an order via Amazon this Saturday night really late after midnight...and with Amazon prime, hopefully it will show up by Wednesday.

Can't wait. :up:


----------



## CharlesH

GoHokies! said:


> What Tivo discovered is that Product Lifetime folks were hanging around a lot longer and they were taking a loss.


I think that they didn't count on people easily extending the "lifetime" of their TiVo boxes by replacing their hard drives, with hard drive failure being by far the most common way for a TiVo to die. They clearly designed TiVo for the hard drive to be replaced in the field, but I suppose that they didn't count on the third party tools, and companies like Weaknees, to make it so easy.


----------



## HDTiVo

GoHokies! said:


> What Tivo discovered is that Product Lifetime folks were hanging around a lot longer and they were taking a loss. When they recalculated what they would have to charge to not take a loss (using the more accurate "How long will people last" numbers) the price would have been so astronomically high that Tivo figured that nobody would pay it so they chose to stop offering it.


I don't really know what is going on in this thread, but for the person reading this response, the above is TiVo's claim. Unfortunately TiVo made a big mistake and has suffered from the decision which was wrong to begin with.


----------



## moyekj

At the risk of getting this thread back on topic...

So what is the best deal available that can take advantage of this rebate? From earlier posts it sounded like it would be possible to find an "authorized" dealer selling hardware for around $600 and then apply the $200 rebate to that purchase which would mean $400 for the hardware. So if I were looking for a new S3 with 3-year prepaid service my sum total could be just over $700? That would be $400 less than I paid for my 1st S3 w/ 3 year pre-pay which sounds like a good deal.

I hate monthly payments, but I guess I should consider that angle as well. So if I am currently on my 1st and only Tivo (S3) on a 3 year pre-paid plan do I qualify for MSD on a second unit on a monthly plan?
Thanks.


----------



## CrispyCritter

HDTiVo said:


> What Tivo discovered is that Product Lifetime folks were hanging around a lot longer and they were taking a loss. When they recalculated what they would have to charge to not take a loss (using the more accurate "How long will people last" numbers) the price would have been so astronomically high that Tivo figured that nobody would pay it so they chose to stop offering it.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't really know what is going on in this thread, but for the person reading this response, the above is TiVo's claim. Unfortunately TiVo made a big mistake and has suffered from the decision which was wrong to begin with.
Click to expand...

Really? When did TiVo claim that? I've never seen it (the first part of GoHokies statement - that TiVos were hanging around much longer than expected).

TiVo has been saying that they want to reduce the percentage of lifetime subs for many years now (much before 2003); it was regarded as a necessary evil for a long time. My view is that cell phone contracts allowed TiVo to use "commitments" as a replacement for lifetime - that commitments wouldn't have worked in 1999 without the cell phone model.


----------



## sfhub

moyekj said:


> I hate monthly payments, but I guess I should consider that angle as well. So if I am currently on my 1st and only Tivo (S3) on a 3 year pre-paid plan do I qualify for MSD on a second unit on a monthly plan?
> Thanks.


Yes, the 3yr pre-paid qualifies additional units for MSD. Using MSD 3-year will cost you less, working out to around $250 over 3yrs (around $230 if you account for interest rate)


----------



## moyekj

sfhub said:


> Yes, the 3yr pre-paid qualifies additional units for MSD. Using MSD 3-year will cost you less, working out to around $250 over 3yrs (around $230 if you account for interest rate)


 OK thanks for the confirmation. So that's ~ $50 less over 3yrs (compared to 3yr prepay) as long as I commit to 3 years of monthly service. Not much savings really but certainly a good option should the special 3yr pre-paid price go away before I pull the trigger. If MRV was available I would have already pulled the trigger... I have a 2nd HDTV that needs an HD DVR to go along with it. Probably will go with the DCT6412 w/ Passport Echo from cable company as a 2nd HD DVR for now until/if/when MRV is enabled on S3.


----------



## GoHokies!

HDTiVo said:


> I don't really know what is going on in this thread, but for the person reading this response, the above is TiVo's claim. Unfortunately TiVo made a big mistake and has suffered from the decision which was wrong to begin with.


And you have proof that the statement is false?
How exactly have they suffered?


----------



## 1283

GoHokies! said:


> How exactly have they suffered?


Because HDTiVo is a member of the [email protected] Chicken [email protected][email protected]$ $3 [email protected] Club.


----------



## inaka

moyekj said:


> At the risk of getting this thread back on topic...
> 
> So what is the best deal available that can take advantage of this rebate? From earlier posts it sounded like it would be possible to find an "authorized" dealer selling hardware for around $600 and then apply the $200 rebate to that purchase which would mean $400 for the hardware. So if I were looking for a new S3 with 3-year prepaid service my sum total could be just over $700? That would be $400 less than I paid for my 1st S3 w/ 3 year pre-pay which sounds like a good deal.


I'm going with the Amazon option. It's just a hair over $600 as I write this ($606) and there's no tax and free shipping. I have Amazon Prime so I should get free two day shipping as well. Since I know others have purchased from Amazon in the past that there should be no problems with the rebate (knocks on wood.)


----------



## TomRaz

I thought Costco was not considered an authorized retailer so they would not qualify for the $200 rebate.

Also my local Costco does not carry the series 3 units in stock


----------



## rainwater

inaka said:


> I'll be placing an order via Amazon this Saturday night really late after midnight...and with Amazon prime, hopefully it will show up by Wednesday.


Make sure it's after Amazon's midnight


----------



## lutton

GooberMan said:


> Does anyone know how I could get a one-day pass for Costco cheaply? I'm not a Costco member and the nearest one to me is 2 hours away, but it seems they would be the best place to purchase the S3.


Do you know any members? Have them acquire a Costco cash card for you. Heck, you should be able to have them get you a $25 card, and pay the rest in cash or with AMEX at the store.

The way I read their CostCo cash card terms - link - is that only members can purchase the card, but anyone can use them to make a purchase at CostCo or online:


> Costco has created another convenient way for members to pay for their purchases: The Costco Cash card.
> 
> You must be a Costco member to purchase or reload Costco Cash Cards. *Non-members may use the cash cards to shop in the warehouse or online. Costco Cash balances may be used toward membership or merchandise. *
> 
> The Costco Cash card features include:
> 
> A convenient payment option in our warehouses, gas stations, and costco.com
> No expiration date
> Are rechargeable at any Costco warehouse location
> Can be purchased in denominations from $25 to $1,000
> A supply card or gas card for businesses
> A means to provide students with money for food, gas, or school and dormitory necessities, while being able to limit their spending


----------



## GooberMan

lutton said:


> Do you know any members? Have them acquire a Costco cash card for you. Heck, you should be able to have them get you a $25 card, and pay the rest in cash or with AMEX at the store.
> 
> The way I read their CostCo cash card terms - link - is that only members can purchase the card, but anyone can use them to make a purchase at CostCo or online:


I don't know any members since there are no Costcos anywhere near me. The S3, as someone stated above, is an online only item for Costco, not available in stores. Since I can get free and fast shipping from Amazon, I'm going that route. If I do have problems during the warranty period of the box, can I contact Tivo directly? I've seen many posts where people have gotten replacement boxes from Tivo. Do you have to buy from them directly for that to be the case?


----------



## CrispyCritter

My TiVo is now announcing the rebate offer (gold star - or the tivo guy equivalent); I hadn't seen that before. However, it does say that the terms and conditions are at tivo.com/Dad but that link doesn't appear to be active yet.


----------



## GoHokies!

lutton said:


> Do you know any members? Have them acquire a Costco cash card for you. Heck, you should be able to have them get you a $25 card, and pay the rest in cash or with AMEX at the store.
> 
> The way I read their CostCo cash card terms - link - is that only members can purchase the card, but anyone can use them to make a purchase at CostCo or online:


Non members can shop online and pay a smallish (10-15% I think) surcharge instead of buy a membership.

That said, anyone that wants a Costco Cash card or wants me to shop for them in the DC/Baltimore area, I'd be happy to help out.


----------



## GooberMan

GoHokies! said:


> Non members can shop online and pay a smallish (10-15% I think) surcharge instead of buy a membership.
> 
> That said, anyone that wants a Costco Cash card or wants me to shop for them in the DC/Baltimore area, I'd be happy to help out.


In this case, though, the "smallish surcharge" would be more than the membership.


----------



## rmassey

Why all the hoopla about Costco? if you are not already a memeber, go with Amazon.

Costco membership is what, $45-50 + you get to pay tax ($42 @ 7%) on the S3. 

Amazon is $606, free ship, no tax and saves you a trip to Costco. You could always get the 2 yr electronics warranty from Amazon for $79 and it's still cheaper than Costco membership + Tax.


----------



## lutton

I may jump on the bandwagon via the amazon deal once the rebate period goes live...

(don't tell my wife!)


----------



## GooberMan

I'm buying from Amazon. If I do have problems during the warranty period of the box, can I contact Tivo directly? I've seen many posts where people have gotten replacement boxes from Tivo. Do you have to buy from them directly for that to be the case?


----------



## Doh

I don't even have HDTV and I'm feeling the UMF on this one.


----------



## garyore

Buy with a american express card and you get double the warranty period with no charge.


----------



## garyore

rmassey said:


> Why all the hoopla about Costco? if you are not already a memeber, go with Amazon.
> 
> Costco membership is what, $45-50 + you get to pay tax ($42 @ 7%) on the S3.
> 
> Amazon is $606, free ship, no tax and saves you a trip to Costco. You could always get the 2 yr electronics warranty from Amazon for $79 and it's still cheaper than Costco membership + Tax.


Buy with american express charge card and double your warranty time without additonal charge.


----------



## flipit

CrispyCritter said:


> My TiVo is now announcing the rebate offer (gold star - or the tivo guy equivalent); I hadn't seen that before. However, it does say that the terms and conditions are at tivo.com/Dad but that link doesn't appear to be active yet.


My S3 also had a "$200 off promotion" option, ad references www.tivo.com/dad. 
I found it interesting that the message on my S3 referred to the promotion as "save $200 instantly when you buy a device and service", which sounds like a tivo.co discount program.


----------



## 1283

Tivo.com will have $200 discount (off MSRP) for S3 to match the $200 rebate, just like the current $150 S2DT discount/rebate.


----------



## sfhub

Pre-warning, as usual any unit purchased from tivo.com cannot get MSD service pricing. It can qualify additional units to get MSD, but it itself cannot get the $6 off MSD discount on monthly payment.


----------



## 1283

sfhub said:


> Pre-warning, as usual any unit purchased from tivo.com cannot get MSD service pricing. It can qualify additional units to get MSD, but it itself cannot get the $6 off MSD discount on monthly payment.


Get a package with gift card instead of pre-activation. GC works fine with MSD. However, the price from tivo.com is very likely to be much higher than other places.


----------



## moyekj

If only MRV were already available I wouldn't hesitate to purchase another S3 with or without this rebate... I'm still leaning towards just renting cable company HD DVR for a while as a 2nd unit to see what happens on the MRV/TTG front. Prices will continue to head down so it's not like this $200 rebate is a once-in-a-lifetime event. Then there's the whole double exposure to the SDV threat by having 2 S3 units that worries me a little too...


----------



## sfhub

Cool, didn't realize they even had that option.


----------



## BlackBetty

moyekj said:


> Prices will continue to head down so it's not like this $200 rebate is a once-in-a-lifetime event.


I think you're right. I bet this $200 rebate will sell a lot of S3's and the rebate will be here to stay come late summer.

Heck, maybe places like TCF and Amazon will carry it for $499 at that point. $299 after rebate is the magic price point (I believe).


----------



## jraneses

moyekj said:


> If only MRV were already available I wouldn't hesitate to purchase another S3 with or without this rebate... I'm still leaning towards just renting cable company HD DVR for a while as a 2nd unit to see what happens on the MRV/TTG front. Prices will continue to head down so it's not like this $200 rebate is a once-in-a-lifetime event. Then there's the whole double exposure to the SDV threat by having 2 S3 units that worries me a little too...


I'm in the same boat as you, being from the OC area, specifically Irvine. With how slow Cox moves with everything, I don't anticipate SDV being a threat around here anytime soon. If everything goes as planned, I'm going to order two S3's this weekend.

I just so happened to be near the Cox store a few days ago, so I stopped by and inquired about the service fee for CC installation, and they quoted me an outrageous number, roughly $40 per card. Talk about insane! I told them I'd need 4 installed during that single visit, so they said they'd give me a "discount". Even so, I can't believe they have the gall to try and charge that much. I guess they're trying to make up for the fact that I'll be paying much less renting the CableCards per month.


----------



## moyekj

jraneses said:


> I'm in the same boat as you, being from the OC area, specifically Irvine. With how slow Cox moves with everything, I don't anticipate SDV being a threat around here anytime soon. If everything goes as planned, I'm going to order two S3's this weekend.


 I'd be a little careful. I'm not so sure SDV is that far out in our area. There was a planned 30 minute outage just last week in my area and a bunch of Cox trucks parked at the node enclosures close to my home installing some new equipment. I have no way of knowing if that was SDV related in any way of course, but there have been articles stating Cox would be testing out SDV in select markets sometime this year and I fear that the OC market being a pretty big one may be one of those markets. I'm OK with 1 S3 even if the whole digital lineup goes SDV since I can still use it for all the network channels OTA, but having a 2nd S3 with such a limited lineup would not do me much good.


----------



## jraneses

moyekj said:


> I'd be a little careful. I'm not so sure SDV is that far out in our area. There was a planned 30 minute outage just last week in my area and a bunch of Cox trucks parked at the node enclosures close to my home installing some new equipment. I have no way of knowing if that was SDV related in any way of course, but there have been articles stating Cox would be testing out SDV in select markets sometime this year and I fear that the OC market being a pretty big one may be one of those markets. I'm OK with 1 S3 even if the whole digital lineup goes SDV since I can still use it for all the network channels OTA, but having a 2nd S3 with such a limited lineup would not do me much good.


I've read about what SDV will mean long term, but wouldn't Cox have to support current CableCard subscribers for at least say 2-5 years? The way I understand it, SDV will require client hardware changes, meaning everyone will need a new STB to replace their current ones. I don't know either way, but it would be great if they could support both SDV and the current way of doing things simultaneously.


----------



## DocNo

moyekj said:


> So what is the best deal available that can take advantage of this rebate? From earlier posts it sounded like it would be possible to find an "authorized" dealer selling hardware for around $600 and then apply the $200 rebate to that purchase which would mean $400 for the hardware.


That's the way I read it. I will be ordering mine from Costco this Sunday.



> I hate monthly payments, but I guess I should consider that angle as well. So if I am currently on my 1st and only Tivo (S3) on a 3 year pre-paid plan do I qualify for MSD on a second unit on a monthly plan?


That's also what I understand. I have a lifetime S2 and they said you can take $6 a month off any of the monthly plans (1, 2 or 3 year).

That makes more sense to me right now with the whole SDV and cable card fiasco's going on right now than paying $200 to transfer a $300 lifetime.

I'm not fond of monthly fee's either, but the lifetime transfer just doesn't make sense to me at this time...


----------



## moyekj

jraneses said:


> I've read about what SDV will mean long term, but wouldn't Cox have to support current CableCard subscribers for at least say 2-5 years? The way I understand it, SDV will require client hardware changes, meaning everyone will need a new STB to replace their current ones. I don't know either way, but it would be great if they could support both SDV and the current way of doing things simultaneously.


 I don't want this thread to go off topic on the whole SDV issue, but no, cable companies don't need to change any of their currently deployed digital set top boxes to support SDV - the current boxes already support 2 way communications for services such as VOD. There may be some firmware/software updates needed but that's about it on the client side. I do however hope that we (as CableCard customers) get fair warning when things are nearing deployment and exactly which channels are affected, but that is probably not going to happen...


----------



## HDTiVo

moyekj said:


> If only MRV were already available


It will take MRV* and a price point of about $399 for me to buy the second S3 with the service contract terms.

As for SDV, even though I think there are going to be huge changes in cable services  I am not worried about losing the service I currently can get with an S3.

* Please don't ask me to define MRV...when it shows up I'll take into account what it is and pick a price point. I can't do the headache of the permutations.


----------



## bicker

jraneses said:


> I've read about what SDV will mean long term, but wouldn't Cox have to support current CableCard subscribers for at least say 2-5 years?


No. There is no such provision in the law.


----------



## Lensman

jrrpd34 said:


> I guess this means no mail in rebate unless you buy it directly through Tivo and then it is just a service credit?
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/2.9.asp
> 
> This is the website that shows when I put www.tivo.com/dad in .


It looks to me like the www.tivo.com/dad url will have the tivo.com Instant Rebate online version of the promotion. I suspect that the two promotions are different promotions, but like so many of us, have no actual direct information on this subject.


----------



## fareal

jrrpd34 said:


> I guess this means no mail in rebate unless you buy it directly through Tivo and then it is just a service credit?
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/2.9.asp
> 
> This is the website that shows when I put www.tivo.com/dad in .


Where does it mention a service credit? It mentions an instant credit for the Series 2 TiVo, but nothing for the Series 3. So i'd think the rebate everyone is talking about would apply to tivo.com/dad as well as other authorized retailers.


----------



## bryanb

Any idea if I can get the rebate if I transfer the lifetime service off my old (pre 2000) Series 1?


----------



## jrrpd34

I apologize. I think I read it wrong.


----------



## 1283

bryanb said:


> Any idea if I can get the rebate if I transfer the lifetime service off my old (pre 2000) Series 1?


no rebate


----------



## 1283

fareal said:


> So i'd think the rebate everyone is talking about would apply to tivo.com/dad as well as other authorized retailers.


No mail-in rebate from tivo.com because you get $200 discount there.


----------



## 1283

jrrpd34 said:


> I don't see the $200 credit.


The promotion has not started yet.


----------



## 1283

jrrpd34 said:


> Strange. I would think that they would list the S3 promotion with the others.


The current S2 discount/rebate program runs from 04/01/07 to 06/30/07. The one for S3 is a new and separate one.


----------



## 1283

Instant discount is now active at tivo.com. Keep in mind that there is no rebate available for it.


----------



## inaka

Is it late late Saturday night yet? I'm jonsin' for my S3.


----------



## DocNo

rmassey said:


> Amazon is $606, free ship, no tax


Um, your still liable for the tax with your state.

Not saying that anyone pays attention to it - but the liability is there....


----------



## NOD

so I ask again -- why would one of the s3's from the TCF store not be eligible for this rebate?


----------



## dmk1974

Is buy.com an authorized seller where I could apply the rebate? I just got a 7% off coupon from them which brings it to about $20 less than what it would be from Amazon.


----------



## Lenonn

I am thinking of going for this deal through Amazon, but... I'm not quite sure how the subscription works for me. I have two series twos already, but in use and with active subscriptions. As such, I get the multi-service discount. If I got this deal (the Amazon purchase of the Series 3 and use the $200 rebate with it), what will be the cost per month I would pay for the new/third service (for the series 3)?


----------



## bryanb

I would think it's not worth paying to transfer lifetime if that voids the rebate. Essentially you are paying $400 then ($200 loss on rebate, $200 cost to transfer) to get lifetime. I'm hoping I can still transfer for free from my old S1, but if not, then it seems like lifetime is a waste.


----------



## snathanb

NOD said:


> so I ask again -- why would one of the s3's from the TCF store not be eligible for this rebate?


And so I answer again.. they are. I've bought from them and received the rebate.


----------



## GoHokies!

Lenonn said:


> I am thinking of going for this deal through Amazon, but... I'm not quite sure how the subscription works for me. I have two series twos already, but in use and with active subscriptions. As such, I get the multi-service discount. If I got this deal (the Amazon purchase of the Series 3 and use the $200 rebate with it), what will be the cost per month I would pay for the new/third service (for the series 3)?


$6, $8 or $10.95 a month, depending on how long a service commitment you go with (3, 2, or 1 year respectively).


----------



## HDTiVo

snathanb said:


> And so I answer again.. they are. I've bought from them and received the rebate.


I've looked around and have not seen a rebate offered at this time. I've only seen retailers setting the price to $599.99 to match TiVo's $599.99


----------



## HDTiVo

I found a Weaknees rebate page, http://www.weaknees.com/rebates/s3-rebate.pdf , getting the price down to $449 after $200 rebate: http://www.weaknees.com/series-3-hd-tivo.php


----------



## lafos

HDTiVo said:


> I've looked around and have not seen a rebate offered at this time. I've only seen retailers setting the price to $599.99 to match TiVo's $599.99


DVRUpgrade posted the rebate a few days ago. It doesn't start until May 27, so I suspect that the other vendors aren't putting it up until it's valid. This is the first time I remember anyone advertising a rebate prior to its activation for anything.

I put a S3 in my cart at a couple of sites. I'm curious if their posted prices shift once the rebate is offered. If not, it will be a nice Father's Day...


----------



## Lenonn

GoHokies! said:


> $6, $8 or $10.95 a month, depending on how long a service commitment you go with (3, 2, or 1 year respectively).


Thank you, *GoHokies!* Just what I needed to know.

Now, I just got to decide which would be the better HD DVR - the TiVo one or the RCN one...


----------



## HDTiVo

lafos said:


> DVRUpgrade posted the rebate a few days ago. It doesn't start until May 27, so I suspect that the other vendors aren't putting it up until it's valid. This is the first time I remember anyone advertising a rebate prior to its activation for anything.
> 
> I put a S3 in my cart at a couple of sites. I'm curious if their posted prices shift once the rebate is offered. If not, it will be a nice Father's Day...


So TiVo jumped their resellers by two days?


----------



## GoHokies!

Lenonn said:


> Thank you, *GoHokies!* Just what I needed to know.
> 
> Now, I just got to decide which would be the better HD DVR - the TiVo one or the RCN one...


No problem!

The ecomonics aside, I don't think that there's any question that the Tivo is the better DVR. The real question is "Is the premium price worth it for you?".


----------



## Lenonn

GoHokies! said:


> No problem!
> 
> The ecomonics aside, I don't think that there's any question that the Tivo is the better DVR. The real question is "Is the premium price worth it for you?".


I'd jump on this deal really fast if I knew for sure that multi-room viewing and TiVo Desktop compatibility was on it's way. As for now, I like this deal, and may go with it. I will need to convince others in the household that it will be worth the price.


----------



## GoHokies!

MRv definitely is, although the details are unclear at this point.


----------



## lessd

bryanb said:


> I would think it's not worth paying to transfer lifetime if that voids the rebate. Essentially you are paying $400 then ($200 loss on rebate, $200 cost to transfer) to get lifetime. I'm hoping I can still transfer for free from my old S1, but if not, then it seems like lifetime is a waste.


I Xfered the lifetime from one Series 2 to a new Series 2 DT when the DT first came out, I was told by people on this form that I would not get the rebate but I applied for it anyways. The Series 2 DT was first activated after the rebate started and I had the store receipt and I had no problem getting the rebate, they never questioned it (took 80 days, but i got it). I know some others that did the same thing and they all got their rebates, so if your store receipt is dated the 27th or after and you put lifetime service on the Series 3 by doing a Series 2 Xfer (if you can find a nice TiVo CSR that will do it for you) you will most likely get the rebate.


----------



## jraneses

moyekj said:


> I don't want this thread to go off topic on the whole SDV issue, but no, cable companies don't need to change any of their currently deployed digital set top boxes to support SDV - the current boxes already support 2 way communications for services such as VOD. There may be some firmware/software updates needed but that's about it on the client side. I do however hope that we (as CableCard customers) get fair warning when things are nearing deployment and exactly which channels are affected, but that is probably not going to happen...


I am seriously on the fence now because of the implications SDV will have on my S3 purchase. Since this thread is pretty active for those planning to purchase tonight, I think it's not too off topic to discuss the pink elephant in the room, especially seeing a lot of people are planning on picking up an S3 because of this rebate, and thus may fall victim to SDV.

What's the probability that despite SDV being rolled out, that a S3 I purchase will continue to get the HD channels I really care about, those being HBO, Showtime, and Discovery HD? Obviously the question can't be answered with any certainty, but those are the 3 channels that will break or seal the deal for me.

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## jacksonian

Jason, I bought my first S3 when they launched knowing that my area was already working on SDV. I haven't lost any channels yet except West Coast feeds. There's really no way for anyone to give you a probability. I emailed our local TWC president and he said they didn't even have a roadmap for which channels they'd put on a switched tier, but didn't *think* they'd put any new HD on switched. It's a gamble, just depends on how bad you want an S3. You could always sell it if SDV hit.


----------



## jraneses

jacksonian said:


> Jason, I bought my first S3 when they launched knowing that my area was already working on SDV. I haven't lost any channels yet except West Coast feeds. There's really no way for anyone to give you a probability. I emailed our local TWC president and he said they didn't even have a roadmap for which channels they'd put on a switched tier, but didn't *think* they'd put any new HD on switched. It's a gamble, just depends on how bad you want an S3. You could always sell it if SDV hit.


Thanks for the input. I *really* want to buy 2 units tonight.  I think I'll give Cox a call today and inquire, but I doubt they'll provide any useful information.

If I'm able to get a good year or two of the S3 purchases, then I'd be happy. At that point, I'd be looking at buying new hardware anyway.

Cheers!


----------



## lafos

HDTiVo said:


> So TiVo jumped their resellers by two days?


I guess that depends on how you look at it. They're different offers. The TiVo offer is a box + service package, with no rebate paperwork. And yes, since TiVo sets the date for the rebate as well as their own launch, they did seem to want the early buzz. If I were TiVo, I'd be bothered by the preannouncement of the rebate by a vendor.

Of course, if I bought within the last 30 days, I'd exercise the money back option, then buy again to get the $200 savings.


----------



## tivoupgrade

lafos said:


> DVRUpgrade posted the rebate a few days ago. It doesn't start until May 27, so I suspect that the other vendors aren't putting it up until it's valid. This is the first time I remember anyone advertising a rebate prior to its activation for anything.
> 
> I put a S3 in my cart at a couple of sites. I'm curious if their posted prices shift once the rebate is offered. If not, it will be a nice Father's Day...


Actually, what we did was post and announce a pre-order page; but someone linked directly to the rebate form (which we fixed with a redirect. Anyone who pre-ordered last week had their orders held until next week, in order to be eligible (unless they didn't want to be...). What we didn't want to have happen was get a bunch of returns on recent orders as a result of the rebate being announced; I think the context of that was lost a bit when the direct link to the rebate form was posted without that additional explanation.


----------



## jraneses

Just ordered two S3s via Amazon...opted to not go through Costco to save money on tax. Plus, overnight shipping with a prime account for only $3.99.

The rebate form is now also available on the S3 page on Amazon's site.


----------



## moyekj

TCF - $399 after rebate deal now official:
http://store.tivocommunity.com/merc...ode=EA&Product_Code=2777&Category_Code=S3TIVO
Personally I think mail in rebates are a scam and won't be promoting their use - I'll wait until I can buy for $400 w/ instant rebate and/or MRV is here.


----------



## inaka

jraneses said:


> Just ordered two S3s via Amazon...opted to not go through Costco to save money on tax. Plus, overnight shipping with a prime account for only $3.99.
> 
> The rebate form is now also available on the S3 page on Amazon's site.


Same here, can't wait.


----------



## 1283

moyekj said:


> Personally I think mail in rebates are a scam and won't be promoting their use


No problem with many thousands of rebate dollars I have received over the past few years.


----------



## Motor_Head

Just bought mine from Amazon. Also decided to pick up a few extra accessories, since this is the first tivo I will own:


Wi-Fi Adapter

Seagate Free Agent Pro 750GB eSata drive

HDMI to DVI cable

I am so glad I found this forum, and was able to learn so much about the Tivo before I decided to buy it.


----------



## HDTiVo

moyekj said:


> TCF - $399 after rebate deal now official:
> http://store.tivocommunity.com/merc...ode=EA&Product_Code=2777&Category_Code=S3TIVO
> Personally I think mail in rebates are a scam and won't be promoting their use - I'll wait until I can buy for $400 w/ instant rebate and/or MRV is here.


They'll be selling a decent number of boxes for that price for a little while.


----------



## LCD1080

Just got my S3 from Amazon for $376.95 after rebates. I received a $30 instant rebate when I signed up for their VISA card in addition to the $200 rebate from TIVO. Their card has no annual fee and I never carry a balance on a charge card so I thought that was a good deal.


----------



## tetzel1517

It's taking every ounce of willpower I have to not do this until I get my next paycheck. Can't wait!!!


----------



## rmassey

Just ordered mine from Amazon this morning. $607 Shipped.

Will set it up on arrival, D* runs thru 6/10 - will suspend/cancel D* and then sell off the HR10-250 to help pay for the 3 yr pre-paid Tivo sub.

Gonna go strictly HD OTA and free myself of bad content and high monthly TV bills.

With a $407 effective cost and no more D* bill, the S3 pays for itself after only 7 months and no more TV bill for 2 1/2 years. :up:


----------



## snathanb

Just ordered from Buy.com.... had a couple of coupons that brought the total down to $585.89 out the door, Which will bring the total down to less than half what I paid for the first one ($800)


----------



## lesliew

I have a lifetime service giftcard that I've been holding onto until the S3's came down in price.

Question is can I use the Lifetime service giftcard with this rebate offer. Probably going to buy from Amazon.


----------



## lessd

snathanb said:


> Just ordered from Buy.com.... had a couple of coupons that brought the total down to $585.89 out the door, Which will bring the total down to less than half what I paid for the first one ($800)


Can you get the rebate with Buy.com ??


----------



## lessd

lesliew said:


> I have a lifetime service giftcard that I've been holding onto until the S3's came down in price.
> 
> Question is can I use the Lifetime service giftcard with this rebate offer. Probably going to buy from Amazon.


YES !! but buy from Amazon or other authorized retailers.


----------



## Lensman

I jumped on this deal at the Tivo Community Store. Free Shipping and no tax.


----------



## fareal

Lensman said:


> I jumped on this deal at the Tivo Community Store. Free Shipping and no tax.


Wow good deal, they beat Amazon's price.

I'm going to go ahead and jump on this too and return the welcome back $499 TiVo S3 I bought less than 30 days ago and save myself $150.


----------



## moyekj

fareal said:


> Wow good deal, they beat Amazon's price.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and jump on this too and return the welcome back $499 TiVo S3 I bought less than 30 days ago and save myself $150.


 Not sure where TCF ships from but if it's CA you won't get it tax free...


----------



## Irvinraw

Has anyone tried purchasing the TiVo S3 from Circuit City or Best Buy for $599? I would like to purchase from either store since they have the 0% deal on their respective credit cards. I checked the Best Buy site and they are selling the device for $799, while Circuit City is doing the same but quoting a $599 price after rebate. With TCF selling for $599 perhaps these electronics store will match the price. Just want to know if anyone has been successful.


Irv


----------



## LCD1080

fareal said:


> Wow good deal, they beat Amazon's price....


Amazon beats them if one applies for their VISA card. That drops the Amazon price to $377.


----------



## Irvinraw

If someone can get Best Buy to price match to $599 excluding the rebate then it would be cheaper. Since its Memorial day, BB sent out coupons to customers for this weekend to receive an additional 10% off or 12% off for RewardsZone members.


Irv


----------



## Store Admin Will

moyekj said:


> Not sure where TCF ships from but if it's CA you won't get it tax free...


We ship from both Michigan and Florida - those are the only two states where we must charge sales tax.


----------



## inaka

Irvinraw said:


> If someone can get Best Buy to price match to $599 excluding the rebate then it would be cheaper. Since its Memorial day, BB sent out coupons to customers for this weekend to receive an additional 10% off or 12% off for RewardsZone members.


Plus Tax. 

I'd pay ~$12 "savings" in the tax/coupon difference personally to not have to wait in line to speak with a blue-shirted drone on Memorial Day.


----------



## Espo

Irvinraw said:


> If someone can get Best Buy to price match to $599 excluding the rebate then it would be cheaper. Since its Memorial day, BB sent out coupons to customers for this weekend to receive an additional 10% off or 12% off for RewardsZone members.
> 
> Irv


I'm gong to price match at BB or CC using Costco's price. The times I've tried, BB will not accept a coupon with a PM. However, CC will give back 10% of the dif back ($20).


----------



## Bomber664

Anyone have experience with DVRUpgrade? They have a 400GB S3 for $699-200 (not sure about tax or shipping). Extra $100 for another built-in 150GB seems reasonable. Would you go this route or go with Amazon/TCS and wait to add external SATA drive later?


----------



## Lenonn

Irvinraw said:


> If someone can get Best Buy to price match to $599 excluding the rebate then it would be cheaper. Since its Memorial day, BB sent out coupons to customers for this weekend to receive an additional 10% off or 12% off for RewardsZone members.
> 
> Irv


What? I'm a Reward Zone member, and I didn't get any coupons. Go figure.


----------



## jacksonian

Just ordered my second S3 from the TivoCommunity Store. Tough to beat the $599 with free shipping and no tax (meaning I don't have to leave my house and hassle with BB, plus I get to support the TiVoCommunity store!).


----------



## snitm

fareal said:


> Wow good deal, they beat Amazon's price.
> 
> I'm going to go ahead and jump on this too and return the welcome back $499 TiVo S3 I bought less than 30 days ago and save myself $150.


Um, and how do you expect to save yourself $150? I took advantage of the welcome back promotion too and would love to understand this. The welcome back price was $499 with free shipping and a free tivo wireless adaptor.

So say you get the tivo $599 price and rebate of $200; leaves you with $399. Max savings of $100 when compared with the welcome back offer. Now if you're like me and actually need the tivo wireless usb adaptor then you'd ultimately save around $50.

And if you elected to return your welcome back tivo you'd have to pay the shipping; which would eat into your $100 savings.

Long story short, doesn't seem worth the hassle just to save $50. But that's just me...


----------



## fareal

Had a feeling that question would come up. I think I described my scenario in a previous post of mine in this same thread, but maybe not all the details.

I'm in California so I was charged tax on the full retail price of the S3 which was about $65. It will cost me about $15 to send the S3 back to TiVo.com. Thats how I came up with the saving of $150. I do not need the wireless adapter.


----------



## inaka

Bomber664 said:


> Anyone have experience with DVRUpgrade? They have a 400GB S3 for $699-200 (not sure about tax or shipping). Extra $100 for another built-in 150GB seems reasonable. Would you go this route or go with Amazon/TCS and wait to add external SATA drive later?


Personally, the internal upgrade path doesn't seem worth it at all.
You can add a 500GB external eSATA drive for about $150.

I bought the $99 500GB from from frys.com (I posted the link earlier in this thread) and bought an external Apricorn enclosure from Newegg (includes esata cable) for just under $50.

The external option seems like you'll get far more bang for your buck, but if you're apprehensive about a feature that isn't fully supported that could be a valid concern for some. For me? I'm willing to take the risk.


----------



## Lensman

inaka said:


> The external option seems like you'll get far more bang for your buck, but if you're apprehensive about a feature that isn't fully supported that could be a valid concern for some. For me? I'm willing to take the risk.


I'm going the eSata route as well. I figure:
1. It's easy to set up. If it continues to work out, great!
2. If at some point, eSata stops working, I'll use the drive as a replacement internal drive and do a standard upgrade.


----------



## AbMagFab

You can get an external eSATA 750GB for $200.

You can get an internal SATA 750GB for $200.

So same price for both, and if you do both, you get even more storage.

No brainer to do the internal and external upgrade.


----------



## tlc

I have an old S1 eligible for the grandfather clause transfer. Any idea if I can get the rebate if I use that?


----------



## lessd

tlc said:


> I have an old S1 eligible for the grandfather clause transfer. Any idea if I can get the rebate if I use that?


You will get the rebate if you buy at the correct retailer (like Amazon.com) on or after the 27th


----------



## hoby

I pulled the trigger this morning at the TC store! I haven't had a Tivo since I ditched DirecTV over a year ago, and got rid of my old HDR10-250 (which was spendy as an early adopter)!

I can't wait, and waiting for installer to bring the cards will be rough!


----------



## URPREY

I bought mine last night. I've been suffering with a Motorola DVR cable box from Insight for far too long. I have a Tivo S2 in my theater, but on my 100" screen it's not a very good experience. Can't wait to get my Series 3! I'm dreading the visit from the cable guy though.


----------



## ewilts

inaka said:


> The external option seems like you'll get far more bang for your buck, but if you're apprehensive about a feature that isn't fully supported that could be a valid concern for some. For me? I'm willing to take the risk.


The upgrade to the internal drive isn't supported either! If you're looking for a fully support solution, stick with the stock 250GB internal drive until TiVo announces something else.

.../Ed


----------



## lionelhutz

Just to confirm, is the consensus that Tivos purchased from Costco ARE eligible for the rebate?

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## jraneses

lionelhutz said:


> Just to confirm, is the consensus that Tivos purchased from Costco ARE eligible for the rebate?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Kevin


Yes, if you check out the S3 page on costco.com, the rebate is noted and the form is available as well.

Jason


----------



## lionelhutz

Perfect. Thanks. The rebate was not there last night when I ordered it.


----------



## Lenonn

Well, I talked with my brother, as he is knowledgable in all things tech. I've decided to wait on the series 3 (particularly, for MRV, TTG and external storage to be enabled). Also, he mentioned something about a possibly lower-priced, less feature-laden HD TiVo coming out at some point.

For the immediate future, I'm going to try RCN's HD DVR and see how I feel about it. But I may get the TiVo Series 3 at some point down the road - just not now.


----------



## NOD

snathanb said:


> And so I answer again.. they are. I've bought from them and received the rebate.


Yeah, I saw your first answer, but then people were wandering around talking about getting it from other sites that were more expensive. What I was really asking is why bother doing amazon or costco when they'll be more expensive than the ones from TCF


----------



## Rowan

So I see a few posts talking about some of the S1 Tivos that are grandfathered. What exactly is that, I have two S1 tivos with lifetime subscriptions that have activation dates of Sep 22 2000 and Aug 21 2000 do they qualify?

I am not so sure they do because I called and talked to a TiVo yesterday and they told me that they no TiVos are eligible for transfers anymore and that the promotion was stopped a month ago. So I have to tell them something special to make them transfer one of them to a new S3 TiVo?

Thanks for any help,

Rowan


----------



## AbMagFab

NOD said:


> Yeah, I saw your first answer, but then people were wandering around talking about getting it from other sites that were more expensive. What I was really asking is why bother doing amazon or costco when they'll be more expensive than the ones from TCF


Because many people trust Amazon and Costco more than a web-site shop. And Amazon and Costco are more likely to take care of problems.

And ~$6 difference is hardly cheap enough to warrant any additional risk.


----------



## CrispyCritter

Rowan said:


> So I see a few posts talking about some of the S1 Tivos that are grandfathered. What exactly is that, I have two S1 tivos with lifetime subscriptions that have activation dates of Sep 22 2000 and Aug 21 2000 do they qualify?


No. The grandfather clause applies to TiVos with activation dates before Jan 21, 2000 (that's when they changed the contract language to make clearer that lifetime went with the unit).


----------



## snathanb

AbMagFab said:


> Because many people trust Amazon and Costco more than a web-site shop. And Amazon and Costco are more likely to take care of problems.
> 
> And ~$6 difference is hardly cheap enough to warrant any additional risk.


I have every faith in TCS, and I'd rather support the them for providing this excellent site.

Costco has an excellent return policy, but would add tax and a membership to the purchase for me, making it a poor option.

Amazon is ok, but it was a couple bucks more. Their free shipping is "super saver" which seems to take a while longer than standard UPS.


----------



## fchaten

Can someone tell me if I buy another series three, which would normally qualify for the 6.99 a month charge, whether I would get a 200 dollar rebate, making the final total 399 dollars, and then still get the multiunit discount? That's not clear to me in the rebate form which says you have to have a one year minimum subscription. I thought the 6.99 a month was not a one year minimum subscription. Thanks


----------



## AbMagFab

fchaten said:


> Can someone tell me if I buy another series three, which would normally qualify for the 6.99 a month charge, whether I would get a 200 dollar rebate, making the final total 399 dollars, and then still get the multiunit discount? That's not clear to me in the rebate form which says you have to have a one year minimum subscription. I thought the 6.99 a month was not a one year minimum subscription. Thanks


All subscriptions now require a 1-year minimum commitment. And yes, you'll get the $6.95 MSD if you already have a Tivo at $12.95.


----------



## AbMagFab

snathanb said:


> I have every faith in TCS, and I'd rather support the them for providing this excellent site.
> 
> Costco has an excellent return policy, but would add tax and a membership to the purchase for me, making it a poor option.
> 
> Amazon is ok, but it was a couple bucks more. Their free shipping is "super saver" which seems to take a while longer than standard UPS.


Whatever - the question wasn't why you buy from them, the question was why people buy from Amazon and Costco.

I explained why.


----------



## Mike Lang

snathanb said:


> I have every faith in TCS, and I'd rather support the them for providing this excellent site.
> 
> Costco has an excellent return policy, but would add tax and a membership to the purchase for me, making it a poor option.
> 
> Amazon is ok, but it was a couple bucks more. Their free shipping is "super saver" which seems to take a while longer than standard UPS.


We had a customer who bought an S3 yesterday contact us today to cancel after finding out that orders can take "1-3 days" to process. We told him we couldn't cancel his order as it had already been delivered.


----------



## snathanb

Mike Lang said:


> We had a customer who bought an S3 yesterday contact us today to cancel after finding out that orders can take "1-3 days" to process. We told him we couldn't cancel his order as it had already been delivered.


Well, Mike, I ordered Sunday... so will mine be on my porch this evening?


----------



## Lensman

AbMagFab said:


> Whatever - the question wasn't why you buy from them, the question was why people buy from Amazon and Costco.


Well, in the spirit of overanalyzing the situation:

1. I seriously considered buying from Costco because of the unbelievable return policy, but ultimately decided against because it wasn't worth an extra $56 to me.
2. Amazon is also a very reasonable choice and a very trusted merchant who will be around for a long time.
3. The Community Store is a bit of an unknown to me, but I like what they did with the pre-announcement of the rebate (seems very customer-friendly though as read in another thread, is a good business decision vis-a-vis returns). I also figure they'll go the extra mile for any forum regular because the forum is a major lead generator for them and bad press would probably be disastrous.

Any of the three seems a reasonable choice, with the Community Store and Costco being the front-runners for me.


----------



## Lensman

Mike Lang said:


> We had a customer who bought an S3 yesterday contact us today to cancel after finding out that orders can take "1-3 days" to process. We told him we couldn't cancel his order as it had already been delivered.


LOL! That story is like the Federal Express story about the woman who called to complain about her package not being delivered and being told that it was under the porch steps - and this was back in the dark ages in the early '90s where such detailed tracking was unheard of.


----------



## hoby

Mike Lang said:


> We had a customer who bought an S3 yesterday contact us today to cancel after finding out that orders can take "1-3 days" to process. We told him we couldn't cancel his order as it had already been delivered.


Yes, I can attest to this, since I was said customer! 

I was paranoid that I could have gotten it with Amazon quicker, but WOW! You guys are on the ball and fast! Ordered yesterday morning, and it was delivered a bit after 9am CST.

Great service, looking forward to hooking things up after work! Thanks again.


----------



## fareal

hoby said:


> Yes, I can attest to this, since I was said customer!
> 
> I was paranoid that I could have gotten it with Amazon quicker, but WOW! You guys are on the ball and fast! Ordered yesterday morning, and it was delivered a bit after 9am CST.
> 
> Great service, looking forward to hooking things up after work! Thanks again.


As in delivered delivered or shipped? Where are you located? I assume you never got an email with tracking number saying it was shipped?


----------



## hoby

fareal said:


> As in delivered delivered or shipped? Where are you located? I assume you never got an email with tracking number saying it was shipped?


Apparently it shipped to fast for a tracking # email, so no big deal, I was able to request that when I found out that it was out for delivery this morning. Its sitting in my home waiting for me to unpack it, and set it up... so yes, shipped yesterday, delivered this morning.


----------



## GoHokies!

Lensman said:


> Any of the three seems a reasonable choice, with the Community Store and Costco being the front-runners for me.


Concur. I've made no bones about the fact that I'm a sucker for COSTCO - they hooked me with great customer service, and if they sell it, I'm buying it.

TCS is a close runner up for providing the forum.


----------



## dmk1974

hoby said:


> Yes, I can attest to this, since I was said customer!
> 
> I was paranoid that I could have gotten it with Amazon quicker, but WOW! You guys are on the ball and fast! Ordered yesterday morning, and it was delivered a bit after 9am CST.
> 
> Great service, looking forward to hooking things up after work! Thanks again.


Impressive. Was it ordered with just the standard shipping? Where do they ship from? I am thinking about ordering 2 boxes. Being Wed afternoon, not sure if it would show up by Friday though.


----------



## lutton

Store Admin Will said:


> We ship from both Michigan and Florida - those are the only two states where we must charge sales tax.


there ya are...


----------



## BlackBetty

Does TCF charge shipping or sales tax?

Amazon charges neither (I live in MA).


EDIT:
Just read the above post. Looks like if you live in any state other than FL or MI, you don't get charged sales tax.

But how about shipping?


----------



## fareal

BlackBetty said:


> Does TCF charge shipping or sales tax?
> 
> Amazon charges neither (I live in MA).
> 
> EDIT:
> Just read the above post. Looks like if you live in any state other than FL or MI, you don't get charged sales tax.
> 
> But how about shipping?


http://store.tivocommunity.com/

top of the page.. assuming you'll also receive the big free shipping banner on all domestic orders over $100 and under 50lbs


----------



## snathanb

Mike Lang said:


> We had a customer who bought an S3 yesterday contact us today to cancel after finding out that orders can take "1-3 days" to process. We told him we couldn't cancel his order as it had already been delivered.


.....and yet I ordered Sunday and it appears that mine hasn't been picked up by UPS yet, as of late Wednesday. I guess I am subject to the 1-3 days of processing time.


----------



## JimboG

snathanb said:


> .....and yet I ordered Sunday and it appears that mine hasn't been picked up by UPS yet, as of late Wednesday. I guess I am subject to the 1-3 days of processing time.


Same with me Nathan. I ordered Sunday morning and haven't gotten an email yet saying that the S3 is with the shipping company. As I ordered basic ground shipping, I have no idea how long it might take until the S3 arives.

I need to have some good indication of when the S3 will be here so I can have the cable guys come out with the Cablecards.

Anyone know how to see what's going on with an order from the Tivo Community Store? I would hate to not be able to activate the S3 by June 16 and lose out on the rebate.


----------



## Mike Lang

snathanb said:


> .....and yet I ordered Sunday and it appears that mine hasn't been picked up by UPS yet, as of late Wednesday. I guess I am subject to the 1-3 days of processing time.


I'm guessing you opted for the free shipping. 
Also, Monday didn't count this week.


----------



## rschroed

Does the community store have order tracking? I couldn't find it and hate to bother people w/ email if I can avoid it. (Especially if it'll slow down the shipping of my S3). I ordered Sunday also (05/27/2007 00:38:31 EDT  and haven't seen a shipping notification yet.


----------



## rschroed

Mike Lang said:


> Also, Monday didn't count this week.


Hah, of course.

( tries to be patient.... )


----------



## CrispyCritter

JimboG said:


> I would hate to not be able to activate the S3 by June 16 and lose out on the rebate.


You only have to buy by June 16; as far as I can tell there's no deadline for activation (you'll just have a gift card lying around unused until you do).

Correction: The above only applies if you go through TiVo. If you order elsewhere, you have until July 16 to activate in order to get the rebate.


----------



## chuvak

JimboG said:


> I would hate to not be able to activate the S3 by June 16 and lose out on the rebate.


You have till July 16th to activate


----------



## snathanb

JimboG said:


> Same with me Nathan. I ordered Sunday morning and haven't gotten an email yet saying that the S3 is with the shipping company. As I ordered basic ground shipping, I have no idea how long it might take until the S3 arives.
> 
> I need to have some good indication of when the S3 will be here so I can have the cable guys come out with the Cablecards.
> 
> Anyone know how to see what's going on with an order from the Tivo Community Store? I would hate to not be able to activate the S3 by June 16 and lose out on the rebate.


I asked them today for the tracking info.. the tracking number they sent me just went live a few minutes ago.. scheduled for Monday, June 4th. Too bad I leave Sunday evening for a 2 week business trip. Had it shipped on Tuesday, it would have been here Friday so I could activate it and schedule recordings for while I was gone.

Fortunately, activation doesn't have to be done until July.


----------



## snathanb

Mike Lang said:


> I'm guessing you opted for the free shipping.
> Also, Monday didn't count this week.


Yes, I did.... but I didn't realize that orders than came in Sunday would actually be shipped a day later than orders that came in on Tuesday.

I would have been happy to pay for the faster shipping had it been spelled out that opting for free shipping put you in the back of the queue for order processing, as well.

I fully expected an order placed Sunday would have shipped on Tuesday (accounting for the holiday on Monday), and arrived on Friday.


----------



## Mike Lang

snathanb said:


> Yes, I did.... but I didn't realize that orders than came in Sunday would actually be shipped a day later than orders that came in on Tuesday.


Orders from Sat, Sun, Mon, all came in Tuesday because Monday was a holiday.


snathanb said:


> I would have been happy to pay for the faster shipping had it been spelled out that opting for free shipping put you in the back of the queue for order processing, as well.


Free shipping doesn't put you in back, but paying $75 as he did for Next Day Air certainly moves you to the front.


----------



## snathanb

Mike Lang said:


> \
> Free shipping doesn't put you in back, but paying $75 as he did for Next Day Air certainly moves you to the front.


See, now, that should have been disclosed originally when bragging how quickly you got that order out... 

Then those of us who ordered on Sunday don't feel like somebody jumped the line in front of us...

It's all good.


----------



## inaka

I just noticed that with this rebate you need to be activated for 30 days to be eligible.
Will we get penalized for sending in the rebate right away, before the 30 days?

I just got my S3 and activated it last night. 
I'm going to send the rebate in tomorrow after comcast installs the cable cards today.

Just wondering.


----------



## URPREY

snathanb said:


> See, now, that should have been disclosed originally when bragging how quickly you got that order out...
> 
> Then those of us who ordered on Sunday don't feel like somebody jumped the line in front of us...
> 
> It's all good.


LOL - I was thinking the same thing. It made me paranoid - I ordered mine on Monday night and am anxiously awaiting my tracking number so I can schedule the cable company to bring out my cable cards...

Nothing on the website for order status that I can find.


----------



## snathanb

URPREY said:


> LOL - I was thinking the same thing. It made me paranoid - I ordered mine on Monday night and am anxiously awaiting my tracking number so I can schedule the cable company to bring out my cable cards...
> 
> Nothing on the website for order status that I can find.


I used the "contact us" link on their site to fill out a request for tracking number, and they got back to me within an hour with it.


----------



## fareal

snathanb said:


> I used the "contact us" link on their site to fill out a request for tracking number, and they got back to me within an hour with it.


Same here. I also ordered Sunday and used free shipping and its scheduled to arrive on the 5th.


----------



## URPREY

snathanb said:


> I used the "contact us" link on their site to fill out a request for tracking number, and they got back to me within an hour with it.


Just did that - thanks!


----------



## URPREY

Got a response in 10 minutes! Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Calling the cable company to schedule cable card installation for Saturday


----------



## fareal

URPREY said:


> Got a response in 10 minutes! Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Calling the cable company to schedule cable card installation for Saturday


Yeah mine is going from coast to coast so I've probably got the longest wait ahead.


----------



## URPREY

fareal said:


> Yeah mine is going from coast to coast so I've probably got the longest wait ahead.


Even better-the cable company is scheduled to bring my cable cards on Saturday so I'll be (hopefully) up and going this weekend!

I CAN'T WAIT to ditch my cable company DVR. I've been cursing that thing since the day we got it. It was the only option for HD at the time, and although I have a Series 2 in the theater, SD content doesn't look too good on my 100" screen.


----------



## snathanb

URPREY said:


> Got a response in 10 minutes! Mine is scheduled for delivery tomorrow. Calling the cable company to schedule cable card installation for Saturday


Hey! No Fair! JK... if you are in Louisville, then are you calling Insight? I did a bunch of training for them up there back in Feb when we installed some long-haul ethernet gear for them.


----------



## That Don Guy

snathanb said:


> Well, Mike, I ordered Sunday... so will mine be on my porch this evening?


I wish mine would be "on the porch", but according to the tracking document, it's "signature required". Presumably, DHL leaves a note that lets me sign something and have it left on the doorstep the next day (or, if it's delivered from the office located a few miles from where I work, I could arrange a pickup the next day), as I can't get off work on weekdays.

-- Don


----------



## URPREY

Yes, I have Insight. Hopefully the cable card install will be painless, but I doubt it


----------



## mickeymammoth

I ordered 2 Tivos for my mom on Sunday from Amazon, and as an Amazon Prime member, I chose 2 day shipping. However, they actually shipped them ground, so it's taking 3 days instead of 2! I emailed a complaint, and their excuse is that the estimated delivery was June 1, so UPS ground will get it here in time for that. And they gave me $5 for my trouble. I emailed them again about what a crock that was. They are gaming the system and not providing 2 day shipping. They can put any arbitrary estimated delivery; I "paid" for 2-day!


----------



## fareal

mickeymammoth said:


> I ordered 2 Tivos for my mom on Sunday from Amazon, and as an Amazon Prime member, I chose 2 day shipping. However, they actually shipped them ground, so it's taking 3 days instead of 2! I emailed a complaint, and their excuse is that the estimated delivery was June 1, so UPS ground will get it here in time for that. And they gave me $5 for my trouble. I emailed them again about what a crock that was. They are gaming the system and not providing 2 day shipping. They can put any arbitrary estimated delivery; I "paid" for 2-day!


Wow that is so wrong. How much more did you pay for 2 day shipping? I would call back and make sure to speak with a supervisor and tell them that their backwards way of thinking makes no sense. Tell them you paid for 2-day and you want 2-day. And like you said you are getting it in 3-days, not two, so how are they using that as an excuse to use ground (processing time i assume). Either way you paid for 2-day, you should get 2-day.

I'm pretty sure they have a phone number to call instead of email. Try phoning and ask for a supervisor.


----------



## maynerd

So I ordered a S3 from tivocommunity store...thanks!

I got a question. I have a S2 with a lifetime sub. I called tivo and they said they still could transfer it. HOWEVER I would not get the rebate. 

The rep on the phone said she could transfer it for free, if that is the case I'm in like flynn...But I have a feeling she was wrong, since I don't have my box yet I'll have to call back and most likely get a rep who will charge me the $199 fee. 

So anyways, you guys think the lifetime is worth $399 (200 rebate lost + 199 transfer fee)?

I could always still use my old tivo in my bedroom though, so there's some benefit to that or I could sell it on ebay with the lifetime sub and get a couple hundred bucks for that too.

Decisions decisions decsions!


----------



## AbMagFab

$399 / 6.95 = 57 months = almost 5 years.

For me, electronics just don't last that long. I think you'd be better off paying the $6.95/month.


----------



## maynerd

AbMagFab said:


> $399 / 6.95 = 57 months = almost 5 years.
> 
> For me, electronics just don't last that long. I think you'd be better off paying the $6.95/month.


How do I get the $6.95/mo pricing!?


----------



## dmk1974

Well, I bit the bullet. Ordered two of them! Can't wait, though I'll miss my 444 GB S2 DT that I have to sell (as well as MRV and TiVo-to-Go).


----------



## dmk1974

Also, anyone order theirs recently from buy.com by chance? Just curious where they ship these from. I'm just outside of Chicago and sometimes I've received other buy.com items from nearby Carol Stream, IL. Thanks!


----------



## quarkman97

maynerd said:


> So I ordered a S3 from tivocommunity store...thanks!
> 
> I got a question. I have a S2 with a lifetime sub. I called tivo and they said they still could transfer it. HOWEVER I would not get the rebate.
> 
> The rep on the phone said she could transfer it for free, if that is the case I'm in like flynn...But I have a feeling she was wrong, since I don't have my box yet I'll have to call back and most likely get a rep who will charge me the $199 fee.
> 
> So anyways, you guys think the lifetime is worth $399 (200 rebate lost + 199 transfer fee)?
> 
> I could always still use my old tivo in my bedroom though, so there's some benefit to that or I could sell it on ebay with the lifetime sub and get a couple hundred bucks for that too.
> 
> Decisions decisions decsions!


I'd say don't do it and get the rebate.

Can we get a final word if this unit qualifies for the multi unit deal after subscribing for a year? Or can you do it right away.

Also, has anyone been able to get the lifetime transfer AND the rebate to work? I'm assuming, like maynerd, you can't get both.


----------



## bryanb

quarkman97 said:


> I'd say don't do it and get the rebate.
> 
> Can we get a final word if this unit qualifies for the multi unit deal after subscribing for a year? Or can you do it right away.
> 
> Also, has anyone been able to get the lifetime transfer AND the rebate to work? I'm assuming, like maynerd, you can't get both.


Given the wording on the rebate, it's a big risk to transfer lifetime and expect the rebate too.

I have a pre-2000 Tivo which I can transfer for free. I'm planning to get 1 year of service for -$20 ($179 - $199 rebate), which if nothing else allows me to keep my transfer for 1 more year (and I make $20).


----------



## lessd

quarkman97 said:


> I'd say don't do it and get the rebate.
> 
> Can we get a final word if this unit qualifies for the multi unit deal after subscribing for a year? Or can you do it right away.
> 
> Also, has anyone been able to get the lifetime transfer AND the rebate to work? I'm assuming, like maynerd, you can't get both.


I have done it with the Series DT when it first came out, I xfered a Lifetime from another unit and was told no rebate but i sent for it anyways and got it, I know others that have also, but the Series 3 could be different. The rebate co told me they look first the store receipt (date of purchase and authorized retailer), next they look at the date of activation (better be at or after the date of purchase) then if that is OK they wait past the 30 day cancellation time then start the rebate process. They never have any information as to how you did the activation, but things may have changed.


----------



## maynerd

So i've been thinking about this, do you think I can get the multi unit discount with the S3 I am getting by 'linking' it to my S2 lifetime sub? If I can do that AND get the rebate that would probably be the way I'd go. Also to get the 6.95 rate do I have to sign up for a 3yr contract?


----------



## GooberMan

Received the Tivo yesterday and everything is set up and ready for CableCARD installation today. However, when I go to Tivorebates.com to prequalify for the rebate, it tells me there are no offers. How long does it take for that to become available?


----------



## lessd

GooberMan said:


> Received the Tivo yesterday and everything is set up and ready for CableCARD installation today. However, when I go to Tivorebates.com to prequalify for the rebate, it tells me there are no offers. How long does it take for that to become available?


Its on the rebate sight now 10:24 AM EST


----------



## cdp1276

AbMagFab said:


> All subscriptions now require a 1-year minimum commitment. And yes, you'll get the $6.95 MSD if you already have a Tivo at $12.95.


or an existing lifetime TiVo subscription under service contract.


----------



## GooberMan

lessd said:


> Its on the rebate sight now 10:24 AM EST


Right, I know the form is on the rebate site. I have printed it off. However, the prequalification at tivorebates.com is not working for me. Is it just me or is the "prequalification" site not working correctly?


----------



## rmassey

GDI - UPS came to deliver, sig required (which I did not expect) and my 13 yo hid and did not answer the door, even though I explicitly asked her to watch for UPS and sign. 

So I either wait till Monday, which I cannot take off waiting for UPS or I cancel my plans for tonight and do a will call pickup after 7 PM. Damn, it, Damn it. My 13 is grounded until I get this resolved. Stupid kids.


----------



## maynerd

rmassey said:


> GDI - UPS came to deliver, sig required (which I did not expect) and my 13 yo hid and did not answer the door, even though I explicitly asked her to watch for UPS and sign.
> 
> So I either wait till Monday, which I cannot take off waiting for UPS or I cancel my plans for tonight and do a will call pickup after 7 PM. Damn, it, Damn it. My 13 is grounded until I get this resolved. Stupid kids.


Yeah stupid 13 year old. I hope you're not being serious.


----------



## rmassey

Well, really is it too much to ask for her to answer the door and sign for a $600 Tivo 
- geeeze. how hard it that?

Oh and my kid can go suck a rock next time she wants to watch DTV. I yanked the access card and disabled the DVR.


----------



## fareal

Will the tracking info on UPS.com say Signature Required? I don't see it on my tracking info for the S3 I purchased from TCS.


----------



## rcobourn

rmassey said:


> GDI - UPS came to deliver, sig required (which I did not expect) and my 13 yo hid and did not answer the door, even though I explicitly asked her to watch for UPS and sign.
> 
> So I either wait till Monday, which I cannot take off waiting for UPS or I cancel my plans for tonight and do a will call pickup after 7 PM. Damn, it, Damn it. My 13 is grounded until I get this resolved. Stupid kids.


So... you are more worried about the TiVo than your 13 year old's safety. If she doesn't feel comfortable answering the door to a stranger... I'm guessing your wife must be brainy, because she inherited some sense somewhere.


----------



## rmassey

I am not worried about either. I don't feel the UPS driver is a threat to my 13yo. I explicitly told her to listen for UPS and take delivery.

Don't get all Dr. Phil on me. I asked her to take time out of her busy day of watching TV to accept a delivery and she failed.


----------



## maynerd

rmassey said:


> I am not worried about either. I don't feel the UPS driver is a threat to my 13yo. I explicitly told her to listen for UPS and take delivery.
> 
> Don't get all Dr. Phil on me. I asked her to take time out of her busy day of watching TV to accept a delivery and she failed.


Sounds like your 13 year old may be more mature than you.


----------



## rmassey

maynerd said:


> Sounds like your 13 year old may be more mature than you.


   

why exactly is it considered inappropriate to be disappointed when my 13 yo failed to do something that I expressly asked her to do?  This seems completely appropriate to me, as I now have cancel my plans for tonight and go to UPS (20 miles one way) or take a day off work on Monday for the rescheduled delivery. What part of this should I be happy about - oh the fact that my 13 yo had the good sense to not open the door when the delivery attempt occured, right


----------



## maynerd

rmassey said:


> why exactly is it considered inappropriate to be mad when my 13 yo failed to do something that I expressly asked her to do?  This seems completely appropriate to me, as I now have cancel my plans for tonight and go to UPS (20 miles one way) or take a day off work on Monday for the rescheduled delivery. What part of this should I be happy about - oh the fact that my 13 yo had the good sense to not open the door when the delivery attempt occured, right


She's 13, apparently was scared, and you are pissed off because you will have to wait to get your tivo...it looks like you have a bunch of DVRs anyways. You need to relax.


----------



## sting

rmassey said:


> why exactly is it considered inappropriate to be mad when my 13 yo failed to do something that I expressly asked her to do?  This seems completely appropriate to me, as I now have cancel my plans for tonight and go to UPS (20 miles one way) or take a day off work on Monday for the rescheduled delivery. What part of this should I be happy about - oh the fact that my 13 yo had the good sense to not open the door when the delivery attempt occured, right


I believe that UPS requires an adult to sign for a "signature required" package.


----------



## rmassey

I'm relaxed now - Woo-Sah, Woo-Sah. thanks for your 'concern'


----------



## ldc3000

fareal said:


> Will the tracking info on UPS.com say Signature Required? I don't see it on my tracking info for the S3 I purchased from TCS.


It will not say it. If TCS didn't request sig required or shipper release, then it is left at the driver discretion.



sting said:


> I believe that UPS requires an adult to sign for a "signature required" package.


Adult Sig Required = over 21yo
Sig Required = anyone that is there


----------



## drcos

Call UPS, have them deliver it to where you work. I did that, no problem.


----------



## snathanb

maynerd said:


> She's 13, apparently was scared, and you are pissed off because you will have to wait to get your tivo...it looks like you have a bunch of DVRs anyways. You need to relax.


How do you know she was scared? If she is like my 14 and 15 year olds, she was just too busy watching TV, IM'ing her friends, or talking on her cell phone to be bothered to answer the door.

I'd be pissed too. Rmassey, I'm with you. I can't believe all these people jumping on your back for being miffed at your lazy teen who didn't fulfill a simple request to sign for a package, without knowing anything about the situation.

For heavens sake... 100 years ago, at 13 she'd be married and having kids. Now people are jumping on your back for expecting her to sign for a package. No wonder people can't get their kids to ever move out of their houses these days.


----------



## dtsfanohio

snathanb said:


> How do you know she was scared? If she is like my 14 and 15 year olds, she was just too busy watching TV, IM'ing her friends, or talking on her cell phone to be bothered to answer the door.
> 
> I'd be pissed too. Rmassey, I'm with you. I can't believe all these people jumping on your back for being miffed at your lazy teen who didn't fulfill a simple request to sign for a package, without knowing anything about the situation.
> 
> For heavens sake... 100 years ago, at 13 she'd be married and having kids. Now people are jumping on your back for expecting her to sign for a package. No wonder people can't get their kids to ever move out of their houses these days.


Oh Boy...Now I know why I had only one child..lol He is 25yrs old and ever once in awhile you stlll have to inject some reality into him but he is still young and learning what life is all about...


----------



## maynerd

snathanb said:


> How do you know she was scared? If she is like my 14 and 15 year olds, she was just too busy watching TV, IM'ing her friends, or talking on her cell phone to be bothered to answer the door.
> 
> I'd be pissed too. Rmassey, I'm with you. I can't believe all these people jumping on your back for being miffed at your lazy teen who didn't fulfill a simple request to sign for a package, without knowing anything about the situation.
> 
> For heavens sake... 100 years ago, at 13 she'd be married and having kids. Now people are jumping on your back for expecting her to sign for a package. No wonder people can't get their kids to ever move out of their houses these days.


He said she "hid". I was getting up on him because of how upset he was acting. Saying he was going to ground her..etc... For cripes sake he's got a bunch of DVRs looking at his sig. He could have it rerouted, he could pick it up later, etc... Big f'n deal it's just a freakin DVR. I think there are other things in life to be more concerned about.


----------



## snathanb

maynerd said:


> He said she "hid". I was getting up on him because of how upset he was acting. Saying he was going to ground her..etc... For cripes sake he's got a bunch of DVRs looking at his sig. He could have it rerouted, he could pick it up later, etc... Big f'n deal it's just a freakin DVR. I think there are other things in life to be more concerned about.


Apologies then.. to an extent... I didn't catch the "hid" in the original. My bad!

For the record.. i'd still be pissed... I'm like a kid at Christmas when anything technology related is scheduled to be delivered to my door.

People have different passions in life.. some people are crazy about cars, some about sports, and some, like me, are crazy about anything technology related.

Hell, I bought a S3 the first day I could, and just ordered another one. It's coming on Monday and it is driving me freaking crazy that I have to fly out of town on a 2 week business trip on Sunday and won't get to set it up until I get back.


----------



## dmk1974

Can we get this thread back on track please?


----------



## That Don Guy

Okay, back on track...is everybody ordering an S3 from the TiVo Community Store getting them by UPS, and did you get tracking numbers? I ordered one along with an extended warranty, and I got a message saying something was being shipped by DHL, but all I got was the extended warranty, and the only tracking number I got is now marked "delivered".

-- Don


----------



## maynerd

That Don Guy said:


> Okay, back on track...is everybody ordering an S3 from the TiVo Community Store getting them by UPS, and did you get tracking numbers? I ordered one along with an extended warranty, and I got a message saying something was being shipped by DHL, but all I got was the extended warranty, and the only tracking number I got is now marked "delivered".
> 
> -- Don


I had the same thing happen. They shipped the warranty via DHL and the S3 via UPS I had to contact TCS to get the tracking number for the S3.


----------



## Irvinraw

Question regarding the extended warranty. I have a lifetime sub, so would an extended warranty be worth purchasing? The reason I ask is because if the hardware is a lemon and I get a replacement DVR, will TiVo transfer the lifetime sub to this new DVR for free. It would be reasonable for them to do this, but I'm just not sure they do. Furthermore, I read that hard drives are what breaks down the most in TiVos. Purchasing a new hard drive these days are inexpensive and is comparable to the price of an extended warranty. Also, hard drives have the manufacturer's warranty. Three years ago, my 2.5 year old hard drive in my computer died on me. I called Seagate and since the drive was still within the warranty period they sent me a replacement hard drive for free. Obviously, other things can break down, but is the extended warranty worth it if you have a lifetime sub?

Irv


----------



## cdp1276

Has anyone noticed that if you buy from Amazon.com now they say ships from and sold by Electronica Direct. The fact your buying from Amazon.com should still be OK for the rebate, right?


----------



## fareal

cdp1276 said:


> Has anyone noticed that if you buy from Amazon.com now they say ships from and sold by Electronica Direct. The fact your buying from Amazon.com should still be OK for the rebate, right?


You aren't really buying from Amazon at that point. It seems they do that after they (Amazon) are out of stock of the item.


----------



## bicker

That's relatively recent. Just a couple of days ago they were "Sold by: Amazon.com".


----------



## moxie1617

You can still order from Amazon but their price is $606. If another vendor offers the item at a lower price, Amazon lists them first.


----------



## aaronwt

SO to get the $200 rebate do you have to sign up for a 1 year commitment or can you sign up for 3 years? If I get a fourth box I will get a 3 year contract like my other boxes, but if it can only be one year, that's too expensive, even with the $200 back.


----------



## Alan Gordon

moxie1617 said:


> You can still order from Amazon but their price is $606. If another vendor offers the item at a lower price, Amazon lists them first.


Yes, and Amazon is also out of stock. I ordered from them yesterday and my scheduled ship date is between July 12-August 1. I doubt it will take that long, but that's what is says.

~Alan


----------



## flipit

GooberMan said:


> Right, I know the form is on the rebate site. I have printed it off. However, the prequalification at tivorebates.com is not working for me. Is it just me or is the "prequalification" site not working correctly?


Doesn't work for me either, Goob. So much for "prequalification". Next stop, snail mail.


----------



## moyekj

aaronwt said:


> SO to get the $200 rebate do you have to sign up for a 1 year commitment or can you sign up for 3 years? If I get a fourth box I will get a 3 year contract like my other boxes, but if it can only be one year, that's too expensive, even with the $200 back.


 There don't seem to be any restrictions on service other than a 1 year minimum commitment:
(4) A MINIMUM ONE (1) YEAR SERVICE COMMITMENT IS REQUIRED FOR ALL NEW TIVO SERVICE ACTIVATIONS. EARLY TERMINATION FEE APPLIES IF TIVO SERVICE IS CANCELLED OR OTHERWISE TERMINATED PRIOR TO FULFILLMENT OF TIVO SERVICE SUBSCRIPTION COMMITMENT. NO EARLY TERMINATION FEE WILL BE ASSESSED IF TIVO SERVICE IS CANCELLED WITHIN 30 DAYS OF ACTIVATION; HOWEVER, IN SUCH EVENT, THE REBATE OFFER WILL NOT APPLY.

I caved and and ordered my 2nd unit via TCS (free shipping, no taxes and they take PayPal) vs. Amazon that wanted to charge for shipping. I will probably do a 3-year commit on MSD to get the lowest service fee possible.


----------



## Interactive

I took the plunge on Amazon this morning. I had a $10 gift cert looking for a home so it worked out well...except that Amazon is out and, as Alan pointed out, the ship date is listed as July 9, 2007 - July 23, 2007 with a delivery date even later.

I may have to cancel this order and place with someone who has units on hand. The child in me is very impatient.....


----------



## maynerd

Interactive said:


> I took the plunge on Amazon this morning. I had a $10 gift cert looking for a home so it worked out well...except that Amazon is out and, as Alan pointed out, the ship date is listed as July 9, 2007 - July 23, 2007 with a delivery date even later.
> 
> I may have to cancel this order and place with someone who has units on hand. The child in me is very impatient.....


I believe the tivo must be activated by July 16 to get the rebate, so I'd highly recommend getting it from somewhere else.


----------



## jacksonian

Interactive said:


> I took the plunge on Amazon this morning. I had a $10 gift cert looking for a home so it worked out well...except that Amazon is out and, as Alan pointed out, the ship date is listed as July 9, 2007 - July 23, 2007 with a delivery date even later.
> 
> I may have to cancel this order and place with someone who has units on hand. The child in me is very impatient.....


Why don't you guys just order from the TivoCommunity store? $599, No tax and I had mine within a few days.


----------



## URPREY

jacksonian said:


> Why don't you guys just order from the TivoCommunity store? $599, No tax and I had mine within a few days.


I agree. They were great to deal with.


----------



## moyekj

I ordered from TCS on Saturday morning but so far have received no email indicating a tracking #. It states usually 1 business day usually to ship, so hopefully later today sometime it will be shipped...


----------



## fareal

moyekj said:


> I ordered from TCS on Saturday morning but so far have received no email indicating a tracking #. It states usually 1 business day usually to ship, so hopefully later today sometime it will be shipped...


You probably will not receive an email with tracking number. If you need the tracking number use the contact us form and ask for it. I'd wait til tomorrow though if I were you.


----------



## Interactive

jacksonian said:


> Why don't you guys just order from the TivoCommunity store? $599, No tax and I had mine within a few days.


I cancelled my order with Amazon and placed a new order with TCS!! Considering the support they give to this forum, it really makes more sense to spend money with them anyway. Plus, if there are any issues, for some reason I feel I'd be more likely to get knowledgeable support from TCS. I ordered at 10am Central, I just don't understand why the UPS guy hasn't been here yet!!!

Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet?

No matter how old I get, I never loose that child-like impatience when it comes to new toys for daddy.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

moyekj said:


> I ordered from TCS on Saturday morning but so far have received no email indicating a tracking #. It states usually 1 business day usually to ship, so hopefully later today sometime it will be shipped...


If it's reassuring at all, I also ordered from TCS on Saturday and haven't heard anything about shipment status. But given that it was the weekend, I'm not going to worry about it until tomorrow morning.

--Debbie


----------



## URPREY

ThePennyDropped said:


> If it's reassuring at all, I also ordered from TCS on Saturday and haven't heard anything about shipment status. But given that it was the weekend, I'm not going to worry about it until tomorrow morning.
> 
> --Debbie


I ordered mine over the holiday weekend last week, and I received it Friday. Good deal for me since I just chose the free shipping option. As they said, use the contact form for tracking info if needed. I used it to go ahead and schedule my cablecard install, but that experience is for another thread


----------



## Rowan

I also ordered a unit on Sunday and will wait until tomorrow before I ask for a tracking number.


----------



## jacksonian

I ordered mine last Sunday and it was waiting for me when I got home from vacation Friday night, so not sure when it came, but they didn't send a shipping confirmation email either, don't worry about it, it'll come.


----------



## Sadara

12 pages of posts...... wow..... I'm sorry if I'm smeeking here, but that's too many pages to read through!

I noticed the Tivo Community store has the Series 3 for 599 and then you can still get the $200 rebate, but the Tivo site has it for 799 and you get an instant $200 rebate. So, why so much better with the Tivo Community Store? I'm confused!


----------



## dmk1974

Sadara said:


> 12 pages of posts...... wow..... I'm sorry if I'm smeeking here, but that's too many pages to read through!
> 
> I noticed the Tivo Community store has the Series 3 for 599 and then you can still get the $200 rebate, but the Tivo site has it for 799 and you get an instant $200 rebate. So, why so much better with the Tivo Community Store? I'm confused!


I guess because most people would rather pay $399 than $599???


----------



## joysbox

Could someone who orded from TCS tell me if the tivo was boxed (not just the black box) or was it naked? I won't be home until very late tonight and it is out for delivery.


----------



## Sadara

dmk1974 said:


> I guess because most people would rather pay $399 than $599???


You're funny! 

What I guess I should have said, will the rebate still go through? Can this be confirmed. It seems strange to me that the price difference would be so significant between the two different places!


----------



## masterwick

joysbox said:


> Could someone who orded from TCS tell me if the tivo was boxed (not just the black box) or was it naked? I won't be home until very late tonight and it is out for delivery.


My order was NOT double boxed. It came with only the Tivo box. Not a big deal in my case as my porch is somewhat hidden but I can easily seeing it being an issue.

Good Luck!


----------



## joysbox

crap, crap, crap. while nothing else of value has ever been taken I just hate advertising that no one has picked it up and taken it inside. thanks for the info.
j


----------



## ThePennyDropped

joysbox said:


> crap, crap, crap. while nothing else of value has ever been taken I just hate advertising that no one has picked it up and taken it inside. thanks for the info.
> j


Do you have a neighbor who might be able to check on it every so often and bring it to a more secure location? Which shipper was used? If it's UPS or FedEx, maybe you could tell by tracking it online when it was delivered and then call a neighbor and ask them to bring it inside for you.

--Debbie


----------



## joysbox

hmmm, next time I think I will put the neighbors number into my phone instead of on the refrigerator door. thanks for the idea though


----------



## That Don Guy

fareal said:


> You probably will not receive an email with tracking number. If you need the tracking number use the contact us form and ask for it. I'd wait til tomorrow though if I were you.


That's what I did (after getting a DHL tracking number (turns out it was just for the Extended Warranty) and then wondering why the DHL delivery was in a small envelope).

(Shipped from Florida? That's five days out to where I live. The one good thing about that is, it's scheduled to be shipped on Thursday, and I have Friday off so I can be home if they won't deliver it without a signature, and don't have to drive to the UPS office to pick it up. I just hope the Extended Warranty number doesn't expire before I can register it for the S3.)

-- Don


----------



## toolkit

Sadara said:


> What I guess I should have said, will the rebate still go through? Can this be confirmed. It seems strange to me that the price difference would be so significant between the two different places!


TiVo tries not to undersell the third parties. If you go to Best Buy or someplace like that, you are likely to find the TiVo for the MSRP of 799, then minus the $200 rebate, it would cost you $599. That is therefore the same price TiVo is selling them direct right now.

It's a coincidence that the TCS price is $599. It would probably be less confusing if the TCS price had been $629 or $579 or something else. They happen to be selling them for $200 below the MSRP (list) price of $799. Then you get another $200 in rebate, so your end cost would be around $399 from TCS (or any one of a few other places that sell it for about $600 - mostly online places).


----------



## Blahman

My signature kind of gives it away, but yeah I bit on this deal. I've been waiting for a good price on the S3 and this was within the range of reason. I was up as Amazon rolled around to midnight and used my Prime for next day shipping cost of $3.99. 

Cablevision doofus came on Friday and the cards were installed.

He wasn't out of the house 10 minutes and I was plugging in the eSATA.

Found out on Saturday that somehow even though they only installed the 2 cards they entered it as 3.

(You might be wondering so I'll make it clear, I don't think highly of Cablevision or the Dolans).


----------



## moyekj

ThePennyDropped said:


> If it's reassuring at all, I also ordered from TCS on Saturday and haven't heard anything about shipment status. But given that it was the weekend, I'm not going to worry about it until tomorrow morning.
> 
> --Debbie


 I sent the kind folks at TCS an email along with my order # and received a prompt response with a UPS tracking # within a couple of hours. UPS shows Billing Information Received so the package has not yet started shipping but now I know the process has started and will be a few days before I receive it (I used the default free shipping option since there is no rush).


----------



## Sadara

toolkit said:


> TiVo tries not to undersell the third parties. If you go to Best Buy or someplace like that, you are likely to find the TiVo for the MSRP of 799, then minus the $200 rebate, it would cost you $599. That is therefore the same price TiVo is selling them direct right now.
> 
> It's a coincidence that the TCS price is $599. It would probably be less confusing if the TCS price had been $629 or $579 or something else. They happen to be selling them for $200 below the MSRP (list) price of $799. Then you get another $200 in rebate, so your end cost would be around $399 from TCS (or any one of a few other places that sell it for about $600 - mostly online places).


Thank you very much! Just what I needed to make sure of!!


----------



## tivoupgrade

joysbox said:


> Could someone who orded from TCS tell me if the tivo was boxed (not just the black box) or was it naked? I won't be home until very late tonight and it is out for delivery.


Any upgraded units ordered from the TiVo Community Store are fulfilled by DVRupgrade and are double-boxed.

I do not know if un-upgraded units provided through TCS are double-boxed, they are fulfilled by another supplier.

Lou


----------



## saberman

flipit said:


> Interesting that the rebate form mentions "DVD products" four times.
> 
> Is it possible TiVo will soon launch a Series 3 with DVD?


It also supports downloading movies from Amazon.com BUT NOT FROM YOUR OWN PC!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmk1974

maynerd said:


> So I ordered a S3 from tivocommunity store...thanks!
> 
> I got a question. I have a S2 with a lifetime sub. I called tivo and they said they still could transfer it. HOWEVER I would not get the rebate.
> 
> The rep on the phone said she could transfer it for free, if that is the case I'm in like flynn...But I have a feeling she was wrong, since I don't have my box yet I'll have to call back and most likely get a rep who will charge me the $199 fee.
> 
> So anyways, you guys think the lifetime is worth $399 (200 rebate lost + 199 transfer fee)?
> 
> I could always still use my old tivo in my bedroom though, so there's some benefit to that or I could sell it on ebay with the lifetime sub and get a couple hundred bucks for that too.
> 
> Decisions decisions decsions!


Did you (or anyone else on this thread) make such a deal with TiVo? I would think that it _is_ worth it to forego the rebate if you get the free lifetime transfer plus the 1-year of service on the box that you are transferring from. The S3 box should hold its value better than the S1 or S2 box you are transferring from and having lifetime versus being locked in to a 3-year contract for MSD service (which will cost $250 over 3 years anyway) seems better. Right?


----------



## maynerd

dmk1974 said:


> Did you (or anyone else on this thread) make such a deal with TiVo? I would think that it _is_ worth it to forego the rebate if you get the free lifetime transfer plus the 1-year of service on the box that you are transferring from. The S3 box should hold its value better than the S1 or S2 box you are transferring from and having lifetime versus being locked in to a 3-year contract for MSD service (which will cost $250 over 3 years anyway) seems better. Right?


I am not going this route. The reason is this.

Transfer of lifetime costs
$599 for S3
$199 for Lifetime transfer

$798 up front
1 yr of S2 service then it's gone.

Add S3 into MSR costs
$599 for S3
-$200 rebate
+250.20 ($6.95/mo for 3 years)
$649.20 after 3 years

$599 up front & 6.95/mo for 3 years (retain useage of 2 tivos)

Cost difference $148.8

For me to catch up to the original upfront of costs going the MSR route it take an additional 21.4 months. So basically going the route of MSR it would basically take 5 years to catch up with the lifetime transfer option. The way I see it, by 5 years I'll be onto something bigger and better and getting rid of my S3. I still have time to change my mind so please convince me otherwise.


----------



## dmk1974

maynerd said:


> I am not going this route. The reason is this.
> 
> Transfer of lifetime costs
> $599 for S3
> $199 for Lifetime transfer
> 
> $798 up front
> 1 yr of S2 service then it's gone.
> 
> Add S3 into MSR costs
> $599 for S3
> -$200 rebate
> +250.20 ($6.95/mo for 3 years)
> $649.20 after 3 years
> 
> $599 up front & 6.95/mo for 3 years (retain useage of 2 tivos)
> 
> Cost difference $148.8
> 
> For me to catch up to the original upfront of costs going the MSR route it take an additional 21.4 months. So basically going the route of MSR it would basically take 5 years to catch up with the lifetime transfer option. The way I see it, by 5 years I'll be onto something bigger and better and getting rid of my S3. I still have time to change my mind so please convince me otherwise.


Very good points and thought process.

Let me propose another scenario. If lifetime isn't really worth what it used to be (looking foreward the next 3 years), should I just go and sell my S3 DVD-R Lifetime Plus box on ebay (should be able to fetch ~$600) and then buy the 3-year pre-pay on one S3 and then MSD the 2nd S3? I keep that lifetime box in the basement and rarely ever use it.

Selling that S2 Lifetime Plus box would pay for 75% of my two new S2's and by making one a 3-year pre-pay instead of MSD would only cost $49.80 extra for that box over a 3-year period ($1.36/mo).


----------



## joysbox

Update: Got the S3 last night - was still on my porch, but UPS did put a nice protective plasic bag around it since it had been raining.

Unpacked and got most everything going. Since I had VZ drop off the cable cards the week before, I was able to just get started. Called VZ to activate the cards - and quickly realized that one of the cable cards is BAD! So we had to just install the one and now I have to wait for a second one..... grrrrrr. (vz just hung up on my again!)

Upside, was happy to see that Tivo included a HDMI cable in the box - I was too tired to go out to buy one last night if it had not been in the box.

cool looking box too.
j


----------



## Irvinraw

maynerd said:


> I am not going this route. The reason is this.
> 
> Transfer of lifetime costs
> $599 for S3
> $199 for Lifetime transfer
> 
> $798 up front
> 1 yr of S2 service then it's gone.
> 
> Add S3 into MSR costs
> $599 for S3
> -$200 rebate
> +250.20 ($6.95/mo for 3 years)
> $649.20 after 3 years
> 
> $599 up front & 6.95/mo for 3 years (retain useage of 2 tivos)
> 
> Cost difference $148.8
> 
> For me to catch up to the original upfront of costs going the MSR route it take an additional 21.4 months. So basically going the route of MSR it would basically take 5 years to catch up with the lifetime transfer option. The way I see it, by 5 years I'll be onto something bigger and better and getting rid of my S3. I still have time to change my mind so please convince me otherwise.


Apparently, TiVo will let you transfer the lifetime service for free, instead of receiving the $200 rebate. So the purchase of the S3 is the total cost at $599.

Irv


----------



## Rowan

Irvinraw said:


> Apparently, TiVo will let you transfer the lifetime service for free, instead of receiving the $200 rebate.
> Irv


So how does that work? I called them last week and they told me that they do not transfer lifetime service anymore (unless it is a grandfathered/pre 2000 unit)

I am interested in this because I have just ordered a S2 and have a S1 with lifetime service and would love to transfer the service but was told they have stopped doing it.

Rowan


----------



## maynerd

Irvinraw said:


> Apparently, TiVo will let you transfer the lifetime service for free, instead of receiving the $200 rebate. So the purchase of the S3 is the total cost at $599.
> 
> Irv


Were you able to transfer for free? Where did you hear this?


----------



## Irvinraw

maynerd said:


> So I ordered a S3 from tivocommunity store...thanks!
> 
> I got a question. I have a S2 with a lifetime sub. I called tivo and they said they still could transfer it. HOWEVER I would not get the rebate.
> 
> The rep on the phone said she could transfer it for free, if that is the case I'm in like flynn...But I have a feeling she was wrong, since I don't have my box yet I'll have to call back and most likely get a rep who will charge me the $199 fee.
> 
> So anyways, you guys think the lifetime is worth $399 (200 rebate lost + 199 transfer fee)?
> 
> I could always still use my old tivo in my bedroom though, so there's some benefit to that or I could sell it on ebay with the lifetime sub and get a couple hundred bucks for that too.
> 
> Decisions decisions decsions!


Maynerd,

I actually didn't try to transfer yet. But I was referring to your previous post above about free transfer. Perhaps I should have written possible free lifetime transfer. I guess we need to find the right CSR.

Irv


----------



## maynerd

Irvinraw said:


> Maynerd,
> 
> I actually didn't try to transfer yet. But I was referring to your previous post above about free transfer. Perhaps I should have written possible free lifetime transfer. I guess we need to find the right CSR.
> 
> Irv


Oh ok, cause what I posted above was just 'hearsay' since it could have been just a misinformed CSR. If anyone does transfer for free....please let us know!


----------



## 1283

The only free lifetime transfer available is for lifetime service purchased before 1/20/2000, and it's one time only.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Alan Gordon said:


> Yes, and Amazon is also out of stock. I ordered from them yesterday and my scheduled ship date is between July 12-August 1. I doubt it will take that long, but that's what is says.


I cancelled my order from Amazon, and intend on ordering from the TiVo Community Store instead. Hopefully, they will still have some in stock this weekend when I order...

~Alan


----------



## fareal

I could have sworn I read a question in this thread asking about the 3-month free service coupon that comes in the S3 and if you could use it in conjunction with the father's day rebate. I assume you can, anyone disagree? When you use this coupon it appears that you actually activate your TiVo therefore satisfying the requirement of the rebate by activating by July 16, 2007.


----------



## Alan Gordon

fareal said:


> I could have sworn I read a question in this thread asking about the 3-month free service coupon that comes in the S3 and if you could use it in conjunction with the father's day rebate. I assume you can, anyone disagree? When you use this coupon it appears that you actually activate your TiVo therefore satisfying the requirement of the rebate by activating by July 16, 2007.


There is a 3-month free service coupon?

~Alan


----------



## fareal

Alan Gordon said:


> There is a 3-month free service coupon?
> 
> ~Alan


In the S3 I received from TCS, yes. It was right on top of everything when I opened the S3 box. You made me double check there wasn't an expiration or anything and I discovered the full page of Terms and Conditions on the back. I quickly read through it and didn't notice anything about not using it with other offers or rebates.


----------



## moyekj

fareal said:


> I could have sworn I read a question in this thread asking about the 3-month free service coupon that comes in the S3 and if you could use it in conjunction with the father's day rebate. I assume you can, anyone disagree? When you use this coupon it appears that you actually activate your TiVo therefore satisfying the requirement of the rebate by activating by July 16, 2007.


 No, the rebate terms specifically require a minimum of 1 year service commitment, so this would not qualify you for the rebate:


Tivo Rebate Terms said:


> (4) A MINIMUM ONE (1) YEAR SERVICE COMMITMENT IS REQUIRED FOR ALL NEW TIVO SERVICE ACTIVATIONS. EARLY TERMINATION FEE APPLIES IF TIVO SERVICE IS CANCELLED OR OTHERWISE TERMINATED PRIOR TO FULFILLMENT OF TIVO SERVICE SUBSCRIPTION COMMITMENT. NO EARLY TERMINATION FEE WILL BE ASSESSED IF TIVO SERVICE IS CANCELLED WITHIN 30 DAYS OF ACTIVATION; HOWEVER, IN SUCH EVENT, THE REBATE OFFER WILL NOT APPLY.


----------



## fareal

moyekj said:


> No, the rebate terms specifically require a minimum of 1 year service, so this would not qualify you for the rebate.


I should have been more specific. It appears that when you initiate the 3-month free coupon you actually are required to select a TiVo Service Package at the same time, I'm assuming it will give you all of the regular options..1 year, 2 year, 3 year, prepay and not. So with that in mind, it should qualify you for the rebate.


----------



## ScottW_CO

Just got my S3 in from Amazon a little while ago.

But, now digging around re: the $200 rebate, I'm seeing something different.

On Tivo's site, it's stating you have to buy the UNIT from THEM (along with the 'gift card' service) to get the rebate.

On top of that, Amazon no longer lists the $200 rebate along with the unit. When I ordered, it was one of those "click here to see the price" deals - now the unit shows a price. There's no mention of the rebate.

I have yet to go activate the unit - haven't gotten that far.


----------



## askewed

From this site's store...


----------



## fareal

ScottW_CO said:


> Just got my S3 in from Amazon a little while ago.
> 
> But, now digging around re: the $200 rebate, I'm seeing something different.
> 
> On Tivo's site, it's stating you have to buy the UNIT from THEM (along with the 'gift card' service) to get the rebate.
> 
> On top of that, Amazon no longer lists the $200 rebate along with the unit. When I ordered, it was one of those "click here to see the price" deals - now the unit shows a price. There's no mention of the rebate.
> 
> I have yet to go activate the unit - haven't gotten that far.


Amazon.com does mention the rebate, but probably because they are out of stock and selling via Electronica Direct it appears different on their site..



> Electronica Direct Rebates:
> Get $200 back when you purchase a TiVo Series3 DVR with service activation by July 16, 2007.
> (Offer details included in Electronica Direct shipment)


On TiVo's site does it say you have to buy from TiVo.com to get the Rebate or to get the Instant $200 Off??

http://tivo.com/rebates

Read the rebate form, you should be fine.


----------



## ScottW_CO

Whew. Hadn't found that page.

Here's what I was looking at:

Go to Tivo's site and hit the page 2.9.offerdetail.gift.asp (can't post real URLs yet, too few posts. Meh.)


----------



## Alan Gordon

fareal said:


> I should have been more specific. It appears that when you initiate the 3-month free coupon you actually are required to select a TiVo Service Package at the same time, I'm assuming it will give you all of the regular options..1 year, 2 year, 3 year, prepay and not. So with that in mind, it should qualify you for the rebate.


Can anybody tell me, if you use the 3-month free coupon along with 3-year prepaid service, does TiVo go ahead and charge your card, or wait until the 3-months are up?

~Alan


----------



## fareal

Alan Gordon said:


> Can anybody tell me, if you use the 3-month free coupon along with 3-year prepaid service, does TiVo go ahead and charge your card, or wait until the 3-months are up?
> 
> ~Alan


Bottom of the 3-month free coupon it states they take your credit card info but do not charge it until the 3 months are up.


----------



## Alan Gordon

fareal said:


> Bottom of the 3-month free coupon it states they take your credit card info but do not charge it until the 3 months are up.


EXCELLENT!!

~Alan


----------



## rmassey

Where is this three month coupon?


----------



## 1283

fareal said:


> Bottom of the 3-month free coupon it states they take your credit card info but do not charge it until the 3 months are up.


I think that applies to monthly subscriptions only. Doesn't make sense for prepaid subscriptions. The full amount minus the GC value should be charged right away.


----------



## fareal

c3 said:


> I think that applies to monthly subscriptions only. Doesn't make sense for prepaid subscriptions. The full amount minus the GC value should be charged right away.


Doesn't specifically mention prepaid subs. Although it does mention that for lifetime sub.. says you'll pay $299 minus the difference of the 3-month free coupon. Given that it is mentioning a $299 lifetime sub maybe these are old expired coupons. But on the back it lists a handful of states where the coupon never expires. So maybe these coupons were slipped into the TCS S3's that were being shipped to those handful of states.


----------



## Alan Gordon

fareal said:


> But on the back it lists a handful of states where the coupon never expires. So maybe these coupons were slipped into the TCS S3's that were being shipped to those handful of states.


Georgia?

~Alan


----------



## fareal

Georgia isn't one of the states listed. But I'm not sure if that expiration theory is correct. There isn't an actual expiration date on the coupon.


----------



## mvnuenen

Fareal, you were right. I posted the original question regarding the combined use of the 3-month gift certificate and the $200 rebate. I deleted my post after I talked to a Tivo CSR. I guess I should have left the post here.

Anyway, yes, you can use both rebates. Use the gift certificate when you activate the service (make sure you do this before June 16). The gift certificate will be credited towards the prepaid plan you choose. I am not sure how it works with the monthly service plan, and if the $200 rebate would still be valid. I would think it would as long as you stay activated for more than 30 days. Presumingly Tivo just wants to be sure you don't return the S3 within the first 30-day window and still claiming the rebate.

Interestingly, the code on my gift certificate was "invalid" when the Tivo CSR entered it into their computer/billing system. The kind CS lady gave me temporary service and asked me to activate in a few days. Although this did sound a bit strange to me, apparently, this would allow them time to update their system with the latest distributed gift certificate codes...


----------



## masterwick

masterwick said:


> My order was NOT double boxed. It came with only the Tivo box. Not a big deal in my case as my porch is somewhat hidden but I can easily seeing it being an issue.
> 
> Good Luck!


Follow-up for those interested. My second order/package was double boxed. I guess its a crap-shoot which distributor will double box the package.


----------



## McCarron

Are people getting this coupon if they purchased their S3 via the TCS?

I'd also like to add my experience from ordering from the TCS. I've never seen such great service in a long time. I ordered my S3 yesterday afternoon, with ground shipping service, and it appears it'll be in my hands this evening when I get home! It's unbelievable how fast they were!


----------



## DUDE_NJX

So is Best Buy the only store that offers a $250 rebate?


----------



## ThePennyDropped

McCarron said:


> I'd also like to add my experience from ordering from the TCS. I've never seen such great service in a long time. I ordered my S3 yesterday afternoon, with ground shipping service, and it appears it'll be in my hands this evening when I get home! It's unbelievable how fast they were!


That's so weird. I ordered my S3 from the TCS on Saturday (free shipping option), and they still haven't shipped it. 

They're still within their 3 business day window, or at least will be through the afternoon, but I'm wondering if I need to be concerned. I emailed them late Monday afternoon to ask for the tracking number, and they very kindly responded yesterday telling me that they'd let me know once the tracking number was available, but still, no email with tracking info.

It's not like I'm in a terrible rush (and afterall, I didn't spring for the 2-day shipping), but I need to order service from Comcast, so knowing when the S3 will be here would really help... And I have this concern that maybe they've gone OOS, like Amazon.

I've never ordered from TCS before -- has everyone had positive experiences with them?

--Debbie


----------



## mvnuenen

I ordered my S3 from TCS last week (on Wednesday) and received it on Monday. A mere 4 business days later. I never received a shipping notification nor a follow-up on my email to TCS for this. Nevertheless, it was fast.

To McCarron: I did get a 3-month gift certificate that was inside the original S3 box.

To DUDE_NJX: That extra $50 BB is offering seems to be exactly the same as the 3-month gift certificate that come with the S3 box. Perhaps they offer an additional 3 month free service. Nevertheless, the list price at BB is still $200 higher than other retailers so I would not buy there....


----------



## McCarron

ThePennyDropped said:


> That's so weird. I ordered my S3 from the TCS on Saturday (free shipping option), and they still haven't shipped it.


I believe they mentioned they have other distributors in the US, maybe that's the hold up. Mine came from Michigan to Illinois, so maybe mine went through different distributor and yours may be getting restocked.

I hope you get it soon, Comcast is coming to set mine up on Saturday morning.


----------



## masterwick

> I've never ordered from TCS before -- has everyone had positive experiences with them?


First time for me to order as well. My experience has been fairly positive. I didn't receive a shipment notification for my order. The 1st package arrived on my doorstep ~5 days from order (holiday weekend). The 2nd package was shipped from another distributor and arrived ~2-3 days from ship date not order date. I contacted TCS via email concerning the 2nd TS3 after my 1st TS3 arrived and they looked into. Apparently there was a shortage from the 1st distributor and they re-allocated shipment from a distributor closer to my area to allow for faster delivery.

I imagine they are very busy with all the orders. Other than the understandable delay and lack of original email with tracking numbers, I would say this has been a positive experience and would not hesitate to order again.


----------



## askewed

Ordered on Sunday and it's riding around my town as we speak in a UPS truck. FIOS cards arrive this afternoon!!!


----------



## ThePennyDropped

askewed said:


> Ordered on Sunday and it's riding around my town as we speak in a UPS truck. FIOS cards arrive this afternoon!!!


Wow, that's terrific. Did you use their free shipping service, or did you pay for faster delivery?

Enjoy!

--Debbie


----------



## maynerd

I HATE UPS. Shipped on 05/31 delivery scheduled for 06/08!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## fareal

maynerd said:


> I HATE UPS. Shipped on 05/31 delivery scheduled for 06/08!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


Wow, where are you located. Mind was shipped 5/30 and arrived 6/5 and that was from Florida to California. Or did yours have an Exception?


----------



## maynerd

fareal said:


> Wow, where are you located. Mind was shipped 5/30 and arrived 6/5 and that was from Florida to California. Or did yours have an Exception?


FL to WA no exceptions. UPS is crap!


----------



## moyekj

I ordered from TCS on Saturday morning and UPS billing happened on Monday with a scheduled delivery date of this Friday (shipping ground from FL to CA). My only quarrel with TCS so far is they don't automatically send you a tracking # for your shipment - you have to send them an email to ask for it. Once I asked the response was very speedy. They should spare themselves the unnecessary emails however and send tracking # automatically as soon as UPS billing happens...

I really liked the fact that TCS takes PayPal for payment which avoids having to give yet another merchant a credit card # (or save you the hassle to generate a temporary credit card # for your purchase).


----------



## joysbox

ordered from TCS, got it 4 days later (not bad). They did ship UPS who left it protected by a plastic bag so it wouldn't get wet 

got the 3 month coupon inside.

NOw if I could get these "people" at FIOS to get my second cable card working - would be set. really want to be able to use this nice 

This has been the install from hell - they say they can't the get activation codes going until the correct "ticket" has been put in. a$$es.

j


----------



## Rowan

I ordered mine on Sunday (6/3), asked for a tracking number today. Hopefully I will get a tracking number sometime today.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

I just wanted to let those of you waiting for an S3 from the TCS know that my S3 was not lost along the way or anything like that. It had, in fact, shipped on Monday, but somehow my tracking number hadn't made it into TCS's computer system, which is why they hadn't sent it on to me.

But my S3 is on its way, and likely to arrive tomorrow. So, if you're worrying about an S3 ordered from TCS, don't let my earlier concerns make you worry about your own order.

--Debbie


----------



## URPREY

Those who ordered from TCS, what are you doing for a receipt for your rebate? Will the email I received with my order information suffice?


----------



## fareal

URPREY said:


> Those who ordered from TCS, what are you doing for a receipt for your rebate? Will the email I received with my order information suffice?


Good question. Haven't got that far yet.


----------



## Dan Murphy

Am I correct to say that the net price from TCF is $200 less than direct from Tivo? 

Does the direct from Tivo price, $599, already reflect the $200 reduction, therefore a net $599, whereas the TCF price of $599 is further reduced by the $200 rebate, net $399?


----------



## jlib

URPREY said:


> Those who ordered from TCS, what are you doing for a receipt for your rebate? Will the email I received with my order information suffice?


http://www.tivo.com/2.6.1.faq.s3052707.asp#6


----------



## bp888

To wit:

If you are mailing in your rebate submission, you must provide a receipt of the purchase. An order confirmation page from an online store, an email order confirmation, or a packing slip is acceptable if it contains the following information:

Date of purchase
Amount of the purchase
Model purchased


----------



## ScottW_CO

Dan Murphy said:


> Am I correct to say that the net price from TCF is $200 less than direct from Tivo?
> 
> Does the direct from Tivo price, $599, already reflect the $200 reduction, therefore a net $599, whereas the TCF price of $599 is further reduced by the $200 rebate, net $399?


I was on the phone with Tivo today, as the S3 I'd ordered from Amazon turned out to be faulty. I asked this as well - the impression I got was, you were still going to pay $800 to Tivo for the box, and then get $200 for the rebate if/when you put in for it.

In my case, I dropped the bad unit in the mail back to Amazon and ordered another unit via TCS today.

It's not really in Tivo's interest to undersell their partner retailers, so I wouldn't have expected anything different on that end.


----------



## McCarron

Well I got my S3, just waiting to activate it.

I don't appear to have a 3 month coupon, can't find it anywhere so I assume my box didn't have it. Does anyone have a spare they aren't using (if they are going prepaid or lifetime)? I wonder if it's a common code or a bunch of unique codes?


----------



## Sadara

I got my S3 today, got it setup, called in to have it activated and got a better monthly price than I expected. Cablecards are ordered and will be installed next week.


----------



## mvnuenen

Sadara, care to explain how you got the better monthly price?  
Tx


----------



## Dan Murphy

ScottW_CO said:


> I was on the phone with Tivo today, as the S3 I'd ordered from Amazon turned out to be faulty. I asked this as well - the impression I got was, you were still going to pay $800 to Tivo for the box, and then get $200 for the rebate if/when you put in for it.
> 
> In my case, I dropped the bad unit in the mail back to Amazon and ordered another unit via TCS today.
> 
> It's not really in Tivo's interest to undersell their partner retailers, so I wouldn't have expected anything different on that end.


Thanks, Scott. I did order last night, from TCS, along with 5 year extended warranty, using the $10 discount online coupon code here. I thought the extra $89 was a good investment, 5 years, all parts and labor, for both the Tivo unit and remote.


----------



## askewed

ThePennyDropped said:


> Wow, that's terrific. Did you use their free shipping service, or did you pay for faster delivery?
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> --Debbie


I paid for 2nd day because we we're in a pinch. Both of our HR 10-250's dies last week. The FIOS guy dropped off the cards and I installed them with the help of a phone tech in less then 15 minutes. I have to say that after being with DirecTV for the past 6 years and slowly loosing real TiVo services I'm loving having an actual TiVo again! Price be damned!


----------



## joysbox

FINALLY - got everything installed. Tech was good, but something was messed up with our tickets and they couldn't seem to work it out. He was there the WHOLE day - (9-5pm)

S3 is really nifty - I guess I had better start watching more of those hi def channels.


happy camper!
j


----------



## ScottW_CO

Dan Murphy said:


> Thanks, Scott. I did order last night, from TCS, along with 5 year extended warranty, using the $10 discount online coupon code here. I thought the extra $89 was a good investment, 5 years, all parts and labor, for both the Tivo unit and remote.


Grr! I poked around a little before ordering, looking for some sort of coupon code here, figured this would be the place - didn't find it.


----------



## maynerd

ScottW_CO said:


> Grr! I poked around a little before ordering, looking for some sort of coupon code here, figured this would be the place - didn't find it.


It's right on the front page of www.tivocommunity.com


----------



## Sadara

mvnuenen said:


> Sadara, care to explain how you got the better monthly price?
> Tx


I don't know how I got it, I certainly didn't ask for it. But, they offered me $10.95 a month instead of $12.95 or $19.95 which was what I expected to pay.


----------



## ScottW_CO

maynerd said:


> It's right on the front page of www.tivocommunity.com


Derrrrr. Didn't think it'd be THAT obvious, so I had gone searching the forums.

I didn't get the extended warranty, so I didn't miss out on any discounts anyhow.


----------



## 1283

Sadara said:


> I don't know how I got it, I certainly didn't ask for it. But, they offered me $10.95 a month instead of $12.95 or $19.95 which was what I expected to pay.


That's the standard price for 1-year MSD. It would be $6.95 if you commit for 3 years.


----------



## slate

Sorry, but has anyone else actually confirmed that TCS (Tivo Community Store) is an "authorized reseller" as required by the rebate?

Also, I have noted that Amazon is currently "selling" series 3 for steadily increasing prices, and this is because there are resellers that are actually handling the orders for them. I wonder how many of these resellers are authorized.

I sent TCS an email, I'll post back if I get word soon.


----------



## moyekj

slate said:


> Sorry, but has anyone else actually confirmed that TCS (Tivo Community Store) is an "authorized reseller" as required by the rebate?
> 
> I sent TCS an email, I'll post back if I get word soon.


 Considering TCS advertises the price of an S3 is $399 after rebate I would say it's a pretty safe bet...
http://store.tivocommunity.com/merc...ode=EA&Product_Code=2777&Category_Code=S3TIVO


----------



## slate

slate said:


> Sorry, but has anyone else actually confirmed that TCS (Tivo Community Store) is an "authorized reseller" as required by the rebate?
> 
> Also, I have noted that Amazon is currently "selling" series 3 for steadily increasing prices, and this is because there are resellers that are actually handling the orders for them. I wonder how many of these resellers are authorized.
> 
> I sent TCS an email, I'll post back if I get word soon.


 They responded that Tivo has always honored their rebates.

They also stated that you only need to order by next week, not actually receive the unit. In my experience invoices are not generated until the item ships, but oh well...


----------



## Mike Lang

slate said:


> They also stated that you only need to order by next week, not actually receive the unit. In my experience invoices are not generated until the item ships, but oh well...


You only need a printout of your order confirmation wich you get when ordering.


----------



## That Don Guy

sting said:


> I believe that UPS requires an adult to sign for a "signature required" package.


Should have had my delivery person - I wasn't home, so it was just left off to the side of the porch (behind the fence in front of my living room window, presumably so nobody would see a box marked "TiVo" as they walked by) along with an order for some curry spices, no questions asked. (Who's up for some TiVo Vindaloo?)

-- Don


----------



## KustomMerc

I don't understand....costco is saying right in their website that you can get the $200 rebate from tivo. when you buy there unit. ?? I bought last night ....

anyway , here's another place to buy at the same kind of discount...$599 store and then go get the $200 rebate. this price came out again today in the Los Angeles Times (page) A23. they have run this last week end and say here that this is good till 6/11. might run till the 16th as per Tivo. 

good luck

Video and Audio Center 
Santa Monica
310-451-6200
or 
310-214-0081


----------



## jlib

That Don Guy said:


> sting said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe that UPS requires an adult to sign for a "signature required" package.
> 
> 
> 
> Should have had my delivery person - I wasn't home, so it was just left off to the side of the porch...
Click to expand...

 I think UPS has some sort of formula based on value and neighborhood as to whether signature required packages get left. At a certain point they would lose money if every delivery required two attempts. I have not signed for anything in years (unless I was home). A professional thief could do well just following the UPS truck around all day...


----------



## bicker

KustomMerc said:


> I don't understand....costco is saying right in their website that you can get the $200 rebate from tivo. when you buy there unit. ??


To be fair -- Costco saying that only obligates Costco to make good on it. If TiVo declines the rebate request, then you'll have to take it up with Costco because they're the ones who promised you that it would be honored.

Messy.


----------



## tivoupgrade

jlib said:


> I think UPS has some sort of formula based on value and neighborhood as to whether signature required packages get left. At a certain point they would lose money if every delivery required two attempts. I have not signed for anything in years (unless I was home). A professional thief could do well just following the UPS truck around all day...


The formula is.... "driver discretion" (unless the shipper is explicit in specifying 'signature required'); we love our driver, but I can tell you for sure, there is no rocket science involved with their delivery practices.

Not sure that there'd be much upside in following the truck around all day though, chances are you'd just end up with a bunch of ceramic figurines, garden gnomes and perhaps some omaha steaks...


----------



## maynerd

Just a follow up.

I got my S3 and activated it today. I was told I could transfer my lifetime sub from my S2 for $199 but I would lose the rebate.

My box had a free 3mo sub promo. This allowed me to sign a 1 yr contract at the $6.95 MSD sub rate.

I'm all set up and ready to get my cable cards next week! Basic cable sucks!


----------



## ScottW_CO

maynerd said:


> I got my S3 and activated it today. I was told I could transfer my lifetime sub from my S2 for $199 but I would lose the rebate.


Meaning, pay them $199 AND not get the $200 rebate on top of that?

So, essentially, lose out on $400 to keep what you paid for back in the day?

It would take years to recoup that - quite possibly longer than the unit itself lasts. :/


----------



## dmk1974

ScottW_CO said:


> Meaning, pay them $199 AND not get the $200 rebate on top of that?
> 
> So, essentially, lose out on $400 to keep what you paid for back in the day?
> 
> It would take years to recoup that - quite possibly longer than the unit itself lasts. :/


They offered the same to me when I called to activate my two S3's. The CSR was trying to "talk business' with me and said it was a good deal. I passed on it and just went with adding them as MSD's. $700 ($299 + $199 + $200 rebate lost) for lifetime service just isn't near worth it to me.


----------



## That Don Guy

Has anyone tried going through the "pre-approval" at tivorebates.com? I try entering my TiVo service number and purchase date, but it returns with, "No rewards were found for the information submitted," even though the S3 is on my list of TiVos in my account.

-- Don


----------



## jmorgans

Has anyone transferred service from a monthly MSD box that is under contract? Does this invalidate the rebate? I have over 2 years to go on mine...


----------



## McCarron

That Don Guy said:


> Has anyone tried going through the "pre-approval" at tivorebates.com? I try entering my TiVo service number and purchase date, but it returns with, "No rewards were found for the information submitted," even though the S3 is on my list of TiVos in my account.
> 
> -- Don


I get that too, I noticed the rebate from Tivo doesn't say to go there first to pre-approve the rebate.


----------



## 1283

jmorgans said:


> Has anyone transferred service from a monthly MSD box that is under contract? Does this invalidate the rebate? I have over 2 years to go on mine...


Guaranteed to be invalid. This is one of the reasons TiVo changed the subscription price/commitment structure.


----------



## user x

c3 said:


> Guaranteed to be invalid. This is one of the reasons TiVo changed the subscription price/commitment structure.


I can verify this, just set up a series 3 tonight and they would not let me take the rebate and transfer my $6.95 monthly service, I had to pick one. Oh well I guess $599 is still a good deal even without rebate and it is so nice to have my Tivo back....only lasted one month with a SA8300.


----------



## jacksonian

Did everyone else's new S3 come with the 3 month gift subscription?


----------



## ThePennyDropped

jacksonian said:


> Did everyone else's new S3 come with the 3 month gift subscription?


Yes, mine did. Also, when I called to activate today, the CSR confirmed (she double-checked with someone) that I could use the 3 month gift certificate (applied toward a 12-month pre-pay) and also get the $200 rebate.

--Debbie


----------



## 1283

ThePennyDropped said:


> 12-month pre-pay


Why 1-year prepay? The difference between that and 3-year prepay is only $120.


----------



## rmassey

jacksonian said:


> Did everyone else's new S3 come with the 3 month gift subscription?


Did anyone get an S3 from Amazon and get the GC. I didn't


----------



## jacksonian

I just activated with the 3 month gift thing, I guess I need to call up and do the 3 year thing and have them apply it so I can make sure I get my rebate.


----------



## fareal

jacksonian said:


> I just activated with the 3 month gift thing, I guess I need to call up and do the 3 year thing and have them apply it so I can make sure I get my rebate.


Didn't it ask you if you wanted to sign up for three years when you activated with the 3 month free coupon?


----------



## That Don Guy

fareal said:


> Didn't it ask you if you wanted to sign up for three years when you activated with the 3 month free coupon?


The only option I got was the $6.95/month multi-service price (which surprised me, as I wasn't aware it applied if my other TiVos were all lifetimed).

-- Don


----------



## Alan Gordon

rmassey said:


> Did anyone get an S3 from Amazon and get the GC. I didn't


It would be weird if only TiVo Community Store had them... but I'm curious about the same thing...

~Alan


----------



## moyekj

That Don Guy said:


> The only option I got was the $6.95/month multi-service price (which surprised me, as I wasn't aware it applied if my other TiVos were all lifetimed).
> 
> -- Don


 Me too - what was strange is it didn't mention the length of commitment to get that price - I would assume 3 years which is OK with me but I wish it were more obvious.


----------



## jacksonian

Yep I only got the 6.95 option too. I figured it was because I already had several Ti Vos on a monthly plan. Wasn't even thinking about the rebate commitment @ the time.


----------



## SAH2

It looks like Costco may be out of S3, it is no longer listed on the website.


----------



## KustomMerc

your right they pulled the ad.... I ordered mine just under the gun. I'll bet Tivo put some pressure on this $399 thing..... I don't know if it's still going but i yesterdays LA times there was an ad on A23 for the same deal from the Video and Audio Center in Santa Monica Calif....

here is the liknk

http://www.shoplocal.com/latimes/default.aspx?action=addetail&adretailerid=151&adlistingid=3246678

:up: :up:

good luck


----------



## dmk1974

Has anyone been able to pre-qualify their rebate on the S3 at www.tivorebates.com?


----------



## mvnuenen

Through the TCS I did get the S3 with a 3-month gift certificate (shipped from Miami). 
When using it (during activation) it would only offer me the 3 months free if I signed up for a monthly plan at $12.95/month with a one year commitment (but did not require a one-year prepaid plan). According to the Tivo CSR, even after the one year is over I could maintain the $12.95 plan on a monthly basis or switch to any plan I like.

I have not yet tried the precertification. I need to make sure I am going to keep the Tivo....


----------



## McCarron

jacksonian said:


> Did everyone else's new S3 come with the 3 month gift subscription?


Nope I got mine this week from TCS and didn't get the coupon. So no three months free for me.


----------



## jacksonian

McCarron said:


> Nope I got mine this week from TCS and didn't get the coupon. So no three months free for me.


That's weird. Mine came in last week and had it. Must be random surprise presents.


----------



## Alan Gordon

jacksonian said:


> That's weird. Mine came in last week and had it. Must be random surprise presents.


I'm still curious as to whether or not anybody received a GC from Amazon.

Also, does the GC from TCS have anything to do with where it was shipped from?

~Alan


----------



## dmk1974

I ordered two from Buy.com and didn't get any kind of coupons. I wasn't expecting any. Is it a TiVo promo?


----------



## snathanb

I ordered mine from TCS, but it arrived the day after I left for a 2 week gig in Nashville, so when I get home, I'll open it and let you know!


----------



## MSW

Alan Gordon said:


> I'm still curious as to whether or not anybody received a GC from Amazon.
> 
> Also, does the GC from TCS have anything to do with where it was shipped from?
> 
> ~Alan


I ordered mine from Amazon on 5/28 and received it on 5/31. No 3-month GC included in the box.


----------



## osterber

Anyone else having problems with the rebate prequal site? It says my service number is invalid. Also, the rebate PDF fill-out form says that "Tivo service numbers contain digits 0-9". My service number has an 'E' in it. Should I be concerned?

-Rick


----------



## That Don Guy

osterber said:


> Anyone else having problems with the rebate prequal site? It says my service number is invalid. Also, the rebate PDF fill-out form says that "Tivo service numbers contain digits 0-9". My service number has an 'E' in it. Should I be concerned?


A number of us have had the same problem. I sent a message to customer service, and the reply was pretty much, "Never mind what the pre-qualifying site says; just send in the rebate form, a copy of the receipt (from TCS, I used the E-mailed order confirmation that included the price and date), and the UPC code from the box, and we'll E-mail you when we get it."

-- Don


----------



## DN325Ci

That Don Guy said:


> A number of us have had the same problem. I sent a message to customer service, and the reply was pretty much, "Never mind what the pre-qualifying site says; just send in the rebate form, a copy of the receipt (from TCS, I used the E-mailed order confirmation that included the price and date), and the UPC code from the box, and we'll E-mail you when we get it."
> 
> -- Don


I called them and got this same answer. The pre-qualify is not working for some reason. I just mailed it.

Don


----------



## sayonaraML

I had some problems when I was going ordering the Series 3 from Costco (after reading the above I guess I know what happened) so went here instead and bought from the Tivo Community Store. The order was placed last Thursday and my credit card has already been charged but I haven't received a confirm or tracking information yet which I expected based on the order e-mail. Here's the question: does the TCS ship on the weekend or are they closed? I sent them an e-mail and asked and got a pretty quick but generic response but since the response didn't indicate anything about yes or no on the weekend thing thought it would be worth a shot here...  

Thanks in advance for any guidance someone might be able to offer!


----------



## dtsfanohio

FWIW , I ordered my S3/wireless adapter from the Tivo Store on 6/4 and it was shipped on 6/8
so I know they are behind a little. My unit is supposed to be delivered 6/12.


----------



## maynerd

sayonaraML said:


> I had some problems when I was going ordering the Series 3 from Costco (after reading the above I guess I know what happened) so went here instead and bought from the Tivo Community Store. The order was placed last Thursday and my credit card has already been charged but I haven't received a confirm or tracking information yet which I expected based on the order e-mail. Here's the question: does the TCS ship on the weekend or are they closed? I sent them an e-mail and asked and got a pretty quick but generic response but since the response didn't indicate anything about yes or no on the weekend thing thought it would be worth a shot here...
> 
> Thanks in advance for any guidance someone might be able to offer!


They do not email a shipment confirmation on their Tivos. Why they don't do this I am not sure. I would say you should give them 3 business days then contact them to request a tracking number. They ship via a carrier that does not pick up on the weekend. I would imagine that the earliest you order would ship would be Monday.


----------



## bp888

maynerd said:


> They do not email a shipment confirmation on their Tivos. Why they don't do this I am not sure. Monday.


Not true. From what I've read here, some people have received the email confirmation, some haven't.

In my case:
Ordered my S3 on 6/4. 
*Got email confirmation that it shipped with tracking number on 6/5.*
DHL tracking shows delivery on 6/11.


----------



## Mike Lang

Some distributors are set up to automatically email tracking info to customers, but many aren't. The S3's are in extremely high demand and the store is very busy scrambling to get everyone's orders sent to the distributors that happen to have S3's in stock that day. Some orders may even take 4-5 business days to ship during this peak period, but they'll all get out in time. You only need to have purchased by June 16th for the rebate. You don't need to receive & activate until July 16th.


----------



## maynerd

bp888 said:


> Not true. From what I've read here, some people have received the email confirmation, some haven't.
> 
> In my case:
> Ordered my S3 on 6/4.
> *Got email confirmation that it shipped with tracking number on 6/5.*
> DHL tracking shows delivery on 6/11.


Did you order a extended warranty? Did it ship from FL?


----------



## ThePennyDropped

c3 said:


> Why 1-year prepay? The difference between that and 3-year prepay is only $120.


I did it because the CSR said I couldn't use the 3 months gift subscription in conjunction with the 3 year pre-pay, but was quite sure that in a year, when it was time to decide if I wanted to pre-pay again, that I'd still be able to get the 3 years for the price of 2 deal.

I hope she was right.


----------



## bp888

maynerd said:


> Did you order a extended warranty? Did it ship from FL?


No extended warranty. Shipped from Traverse City, MI. Here's the tracking progress:



> Current Status	In transit.
> Est. Delivery Date:	6/11/2007
> 
> Tracking history
> 6/8/2007 9:01 pm	In transit. Fresno Hub, CA
> 6/6/2007 8:58 am	Depart Facility Niles Regional Hub, MI
> 3:48 am	Processed at DHL Location. Niles Regional Hub, MI
> 2:57 am	In transit. South Bend, IN
> 6/5/2007 6:20 pm	Departing origin. Traverse City, MI
> 4:53 pm	Shipment picked up Traverse City, MI
> 
> *Special Service:	Signature Required *


----------



## maynerd

bp888 said:


> No extended warranty. Shipped from Traverse City, MI. Here's the tracking progress:


Interesting I believe that TCS is located in MI and when the tivo ships from outside of MI that there isn't a shipping notification. Mine shipped from FL and I did not get a confirmation however my warranty shipped separately from MI and I got a confirmation.


----------



## Mike Lang

Also...
This seems very obvious but don't schedule an appointment with your cable company before you have the S3 in hand, or at the very least, confirmed tracking information.


----------



## p_harper

SAH2 said:


> It looks like Costco may be out of S3, it is no longer listed on the website.


It's back up on the Costco site this morning.


----------



## dmk1974

Buy.com has it now for $589.99 pre-rebate. Not free shipping though, but there's probably some coupon codes out there.

http://www.buy.com/retail/product.asp?sku=203305032&adid=17686&dcaid=17686


----------



## MickeS

I finally got around to ordering one, from amazon.com. Woohoo. Not even a cheapskate like me could pass up this offer.


----------



## jgerry

I'm tempted to get out of my Comcast DVR hell, but I'm still kinda waiting for the new Motorola/Comcast/Tivo box to show up. Yes it's taking forever, but there's not much on TV during the summer anyway.  But at $399 after rebate, that's a pretty tempting offer. I may change my mind. I think I paid about $399 for my DirecTivo back in the day (that day being late 2001).


----------



## ckelly5

Just ordered from Amazon. Finally had enough of the POS Comcast DVR this morning after exchanging a 6412 (audio dropouts) for another 6412 (they tried to give me a non-HDMI one first). The box sat blank for 30 mins before finally coming to life. I may lose OnDemand, but I at least double my capacity and I finally get back to full-fledged TiVo. 

Best decision I've made in a while...


----------



## Alan Gordon

I ordered from TiVo Community on Sunday night, I got a tracking order on Monday night and my Series 3 was here on Wednesday night.

I unpacked the box, and was excited to see that I got the "3-Month TiVo Service Gift Subscription." HOWEVER, I'm also confused regarding some of the fine print on the certificate:

"* PLEASE NOTE: The Gift Subscription MUST be redeemed at the time of activation of the TiVo service. Activating TiVo service requires a credit card to process your order, but rest assured: You will NOT be charged until your prepaid gift subscription has expired. A monthly gift subscription may be applied towards product lifetime service. In that case, you will pay $299 minus the value of the gift subscription (the difference between the two). You will not be charged at all if your gift subscription is for lifetime service. Terms and conditions on reverse apply."

Is this an old certificate? Why would they be talking about product lifetime service?

~Alan


----------



## Highlander

Any word on whether the rebate might be extended? Or offered again soon? Just got hit with three unexpected significant expenses,and really shouldnt spend the money to replace my Comcast DVR right at the moment.


----------



## bicker

Generally, companies avoid providing any advance word about future promotions while current promotions are on-going as one may tend to cannibalize the efficacy of the other.


----------



## 1283

BTW, the 3-month certificate is no longer advertised by TCS.


----------



## copwriter

Alan Gordon said:


> I unpacked the box, and was excited to see that I got the "3-Month TiVo Service Gift Subscription." HOWEVER, I'm also confused regarding some of the fine print on the certificate:


I got mine a few days ago, activated it last night, and set it up today. I won't have any CableCards until June 25th (maybe), so for now it's connected to just basic cable.

I had a lifetime sub on a Series 2, and the TiVo rep told me I could transfer it to this one for $199. I did that. Now I'll have to see if they honor my $200 rebate when I mail it in. Maybe yes, maybe no. Whatever happens, I'm better off than I was with my Charter DVR.


----------



## Hippster

I tried presubmitting information for the rebate at tivorebates.com and it says there are no active promotions for my TSN at this time? Purchased on 6/1 so certainly within the Father's Day promotion period. Anyone else have any problems?


----------



## DN325Ci

Hippster said:


> I tried presubmitting information for the rebate at tivorebates.com and it says there are no active promotions for my TSN at this time? Purchased on 6/1 so certainly within the Father's Day promotion period. Anyone else have any problems?


That's been pretty widely documented. I had the same problem so I just mailed it. I got an e-mail confirmation from TiVo on Friday - no problems.

Don


----------



## Hippster

DN325Ci said:


> That's been pretty widely documented. I had the same problem so I just mailed it. I got an e-mail confirmation from TiVo on Friday - no problems.
> 
> Don


Thanks... I didn't search very well before posting.


----------



## 1283

Refurbished S3 is available at www.tivo.com for $500.


----------



## HDTiVo

c3 said:


> Refurbished S3 is available at www.tivo.com for $500.


That includes Lifetime, right??????


----------



## 1283

HDTiVo said:


> That includes Lifetime, right??????


Yes, lifetime usage of 30-minute buffers is included.


----------



## fareal

Those of you that received the 3 month gift subscription coupon, how did you go about activating service? I want to do the 3 year subscription for $299 but at the same time somehow use my 3 month gift subscription. I was told my only options were to use the 3 month gift sub and after the 3 months pay 12.95 monthly to satisfy the 1 year requirement of the coupon (and rebate). But if I do it that way, there is really no telling whether or not the $299 for three year sub will be around in one year. OR my other option was to do the 3 year prepay now and then after three years use the 3 month gift sub.

Or I'm thinking of just selling it (3 month gift sub) on eBay.


----------



## Laserfan

fareal said:


> I was told my only options were...


Have you gone onto Tivo's web site and looked at what your TRUE options are?

I just activated my S3 and was impressed with how easy it was i.e. it knew to discount this-my-2nd-Tivo. And while I didn't have any gift coupon myself I could swear there was someplace on the entry webpage that took care of coupons...


----------



## fareal

Yes, after I called I looked online. Same option. I called a second time and the rep confirmed by asking someone else that these are my only options.


----------



## RobOnLI

Hi all,
Have ordered a new S3 which will be here next week (DHL royally f'd up and it was actually here in Seattle 10 days ago but they shipped it back to Michigan for some reason). Anyway, I still qualify for the rebate because I have a receipt showing 6/13 as my order date.

Nonetheless, the rebate offer says you have to have NEW TIVO service to qualify for the rebate. Does that just mean new TIVO service on that particular unit? In other words, can I just transfer my existing service from my S2 box to my S3 box and still qualify for the rebate?

Thanks in advance,
-RM
PS - sorry if this is a repeat question


----------



## 1283

RobOnLI said:


> In other words, can I just transfer my existing service from my S2 box to my S3 box and still qualify for the rebate?


no


----------



## HDTiVo

There ain't no rebate.


----------



## ThePennyDropped

fareal said:


> Those of you that received the 3 month gift subscription coupon, how did you go about activating service? I want to do the 3 year subscription for $299 but at the same time somehow use my 3 month gift subscription. I was told my only options were to use the 3 month gift sub and after the 3 months pay 12.95 monthly to satisfy the 1 year requirement of the coupon (and rebate). But if I do it that way, there is really no telling whether or not the $299 for three year sub will be around in one year. OR my other option was to do the 3 year prepay now and then after three years use the 3 month gift sub.


I wanted to do the same thing as you -- prepay for 3 years at $299, but somehow also use the gift certificate, perhaps to make it 39 months for $299 or perhaps to get some type of credit (say $40) toward the $299. I was told this was not possible. The rep told me she *really* thought the $299 price would still be there in 12 months, so I prepaid for the remaining 9 months, used the certificate to bring that up to a year, ending up with an effective price of $10 (and change) per month for the first 12 months. I sure hope that rep was right. I'll be steamed otherwise.

Since you didn't already use your 3 month gift sub, I think eBaying it sounds like a great idea.

--Debbie


----------



## jj4567

I sent my rebate in over two weeks ago and still haven't received an email saying they got it. Has anyone who sent it in more recently than that received an email?


----------



## bicker

I sent my rebate in two weekends ago. I got the email confirmation on June 28.


----------



## Laserfan

Mailed mine one week ago Friday, and got an email confirmation Thursday already, just a few business days later. Note I am quite close to the mail-in center...


----------



## Sadara

Got my email confirmation on 6/22..... can't wait for it to be mailed out....


----------



## jj4567

I finally got an email last night at 1022 saying they got my submission. I sent an email asking what was taking so long a few hours earlier. Coincidence???


----------



## bicker

Almost surely.


----------



## MediaLivingRoom

Any rebates for August?


----------



## cdp1276

I'm still waiting for my rebate from sending in early June and getting email from them June 17th. It is all approved but I emailed them to ask when you mail me the check and they are sitting on it till Mid August they said. They are so inconsistent with these rebates. I feel as soon as your approved they should mail payment, PERIOD!


----------



## 1283

cdp1276 said:


> They are so inconsistent with these rebates.


In my experience, they are usually pretty consistent: 10-12 weeks as stated on the rebate form. 1 month from activation to approval, one month to print the check, and another 2-4 weeks for you to receive the check.


----------



## bicker

The company who handle the rebates, NECO, is in business to contain costs, not satisfy rebate recipients. In my experience, they reject rebates without sound justification, and of course the nature of their process (the detachment between the filing of the rebate forms and the receipt of the rebate, and the length of time between filing and when they'll even entertain follow-ups on the filing) is such that makes their job easier and our job, as consumers harder. They basically make rebates, as a whole, have less value than their face value, between the time value of money and the likelihood that they'll end up making you work so hard to continue to be in the running to get the rebate that eventually lots of people evidently give up.

It's probably good business for them, and it's probably a small win overall for the companies that work through them (the extra sales the rebate offer garners outweight the effect of the dissatisfaction with the rebate process).


----------



## Sadara

At this point I still haven't received the rebate. Out of curiosity today I went out to check the status of it, it's not showing up at all anymore. It was about a month ago, not any more. I'm going to make a phone call later today find out what's going on.


----------



## moyekj

I finally received my $200 rebate check in the mail last week. Even when the online status showed rebate was in the mail it took about 7 days before I received it.


----------



## McCarron

I have yet to get my Tivo S3 Rebate, it's still in processing. And to add to it, I am actually still trying to get my Xmas S2 holiday rebate for $220. They said they mailed it two weeks ago, but it never showed. So they sent me another one. With both rebate submissions being lost after being mailed, it seems like something is sure up with this company that handles their rebates.


----------



## GoHokies!

McCarron said:


> I have yet to get my Tivo S3 Rebate, it's still in processing. And to add to it, I am actually still trying to get my Xmas S2 holiday rebate for $220. They said they mailed it two weeks ago, but it never showed. So they sent me another one. With both rebate submissions being lost after being mailed, it seems like something is sure up with this company that handles their rebates.


That or your mail man carrier!!


----------



## McCarron

GoHokies! said:


> That or your mail man carrier!!


*Shakes his fist in anger at the mail 'carrier's' new fancy rims"


----------



## cdp1276

I got mine today and I mailed mine in as early as you could with that offer....


----------



## snathanb

cdp1276 said:


> I got mine today and I mailed mine in as early as you could with that offer....


Mine transitioned to "mailed" early last week, but hasn't arrived yet. I also sent mine in as early as could be done with that offer. I suspect I should see it at home in today or tomorrow.


----------



## jacksonian

Got mine today.


----------



## Dr_Diablo

Was this rebate in the box the Tivo came in ?


----------



## Laserfan

Dr_Diablo said:


> Was this rebate in the box the Tivo came in ?


Nope.

I got my rebate yesterday, having sent it in the week after the sale deadline ended...


----------



## MickeS

Laserfan said:


> Nope.
> 
> I got my rebate yesterday, having sent it in the week after the sale deadline ended...


I'm still waiting for mine, even though I sent it in at around the same time... says it's been approved, and is going to be mailed out. Sloooooooow process.....


----------



## Rowan

Mine says that it was mailed on the 18th so hopefully sometime this week.


----------



## snathanb

Rowan said:


> Mine says that it was mailed on the 18th so hopefully sometime this week.


That's exactly what mine says and we are both DFW, so hopefully soon!


----------



## URPREY

Mine shows mailed as of today.


----------



## That Don Guy

Mine arrived (San Francisco area) on Tuesday, even though I don't think I ever got an E-mail confirming they received my submission.

Time to check out eSATA drives...

-- Don


----------



## snathanb

snathanb said:


> That's exactly what mine says and we are both DFW, so hopefully soon!


Arrived today 8/23.


----------



## Rowan

Mine arrived today.


----------



## Jedi4141

Mine arrived 8/23.


----------



## bicker

Mine arrived yesterday.


----------



## rmassey

bicker said:


> Mine arrived yesterday.


+1


----------



## URPREY

Mine is mailing next week. I sent my rebate in very late, so I'm happy that it's coming this early.


----------



## psywzrd

My two rebates arrived yesterday.


----------

